# India v Pakistan at Birmingham, Jun 4, 2017



## WebMaster

Please use this thread for discussions.
http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/engine/match/1022353.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QatariPrince

India is favorite to win. The only chance of us winning this match is to bowl first and bowl them out under 230. Except that IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

India is definitely strong team on paper in bowling , fielding and batting and also more experienced team and they handle pressure well in ICC tournaments

Pakistan team can only win if play attacking and fearless cricket to the best of their abilities .. they are going in this tournament as least favourite without much expectation so this should make them play freely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QatariPrince

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> India is definitely strong team on paper in bowling , fielding and batting and also more experienced team and they handle pressure well in ICC tournaments
> 
> Pakistan team can only win if play attacking and fearless cricket to the best of their abilities .. they are going in this tournament as least favourite without much expectation so this should make them play freely



Attacking and Fearless Cricket when you have openers like Shahzad and Azhar and Hafeez at number 4.


----------



## SirHatesALot

when does the match start in IST?


----------



## QatariPrince

SirHatesALot said:


> when does the match start in IST?


3 hours left


----------



## Kaniska

There is a tall lanky fast bowler who was part of regular pakistan team couple of years back. Where did he go?? I forgot his name....Any one can refresh my memory???

I love the rhythm and beuty of pace bowlers from Pakistan...Although i miss the quality of pace bowler like Shoib Akhter, Wasim Akram and Waqar Yunus, but i am hoping that Wahab and Ameer will be able to produce a good quality pace bowling for Indian batsman...


----------



## nair

Some how people have lost interest in cricket... Few years back this thread would have had at least 5 pages of discussion before start of the match... and another 10 immediately after the final ball or run.. ... Look like people are bored...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

nair said:


> Some how people have lost interest in cricket... Few years back this thread would have had at least 5 pages of discussion before start of the match... and another 10 immediately after the final ball or run.. ... Look like people are bored...


People have lost interest, for sure. Add to that Pakistan used to be a much better team ten years ago. It was always a 60-40 game for me in favor of them. Indian team always looked under pressure those days. And Pakistanis looked cheerful and full of confidence. But now, India shows much better body language and Pakistan has become bit demoralized. I am not sure why did this happen, but this is how it looks to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## H!TchHiker

lol attacking cricket with azhar ,shahzad and hafeez.:India is favorite and will win easily ..surely interest is lost with Pakistan does not put up fight and easily come under pressure ..there is no quality in one day batting squad too ..


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

QatariPrince said:


> Attacking and Fearless Cricket when you have openers like Shahzad and Azhar and Hafeez at number 4.


Track is batting friendly so batting should be easy
.dont forget that it was shoib mailk who scored 126 runs against India in 2009 champion trophy and pakistan was able to scored 309 while india got all out at 249 so one good knock from single player could change the game in cricket



scorpionx said:


> People have lost interest, for sure. Add to that Pakistan used to be a much better team ten years ago. It was always a 60-40 game for me in favor of them. Indian team always looked under pressure those days. And Pakistanis looked cheerful and full of confidence. But now, India shows much better body language and Pakistan has become bit demoralized. I am not sure why did this happen, but this is how it looks to me.


Problem with Pakistan is that they dont perform in big pressure matches eventhough their overall record is still better i.e they won 71 matches while India won 50 but even when pakistan was strong team but they still did not performed well against India in world cup matches but they have slightly better record in champion trophy i.e 2-1
I think pakistan team will be more competitive if play series with India rather than just one random must win match ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uzbi aka viper

From all the indian hype,drum beating analysis and articles to prove that pak is a weak opponent .let me remind you that after 2011 worldcup where india became world champions same hype was created i.e india have strong batting , india is far better , pak is weaker , no competition ......all bullshit ? Yes i am talking about 2012/2013 series india vs pakistan in INDIA ...i mean what strong batting line u can put on against pakistan like for example ...sehwag, gambhir, kohli, rohit,yuvraj,dhoni ,jadeja .......??? All bites the dust doncha remem that series? Same happening now ...let me tell u guys talk alot about icc events ...pak has better record against u in champions trophy...and we did beat u in worldcup aswel and that is women worldcup  so shut the crap out ..em betting on pakistan this time ..iss baar tv ni torenge u logo ka gharor torenge pakistan zindabad ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan First

Fact of the matter is that whichever team will play better during the match, will win.

Another fact of the matter is that if Pakistan wins, Pakistanis here will poke at Indian members here and vice-versa in case India wins.



antievil said:


> *team India hotel on lock down.*


Lo, match shuru honay say pehlay hi phatt gai hay saalon (brother in laws) ki?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

antievil said:


> If you win it will be a upset and not prove a thing.



Ohoooo. Already having a defeatist mindset eh?



antievil said:


> To be noted is that the pakistani cricketers are not considered at risk , i wonder why ?



Because they ARE the risk for Indian baboon team.

(it's such fun playing with you baboons)


----------



## Pakistan First

antievil said:


> So will you watch at home or go to the bar to watch the match ?


Ofcourse, at the Bar. Will break my fast there with a couple of Heinekens. 

Will watch with family in the peace and comfort of my home, of course.


----------



## uzbi aka viper

antievil said:


> oponent


Kohli ko rota deykheyga brother tu again jaisay 2012 asia cup rulaya tha ..dont b too over confident ..


----------



## maximuswarrior

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> India is definitely strong team on paper in bowling , fielding and batting and also more experienced team and they handle pressure well in ICC tournaments
> 
> Pakistan team can only win if play attacking and fearless cricket to the best of their abilities .. they are going in this tournament as least favourite without much expectation so this should make them play freely



This Pakistan lineup has talented youngsters included. They don't have the exposure, but that shouldn't say much. Pakistan will have to play excellent cricket to put the opposition under real pressure. The bowling is where Pakistan should make impact. If the bowling gets going we might have a close match. For Pakistan much depends on restricting them and playing a good knock with the bat.



antievil said:


> The atmosphere during matches in uk is pretty subdued. Its not like india even during ipl. Excitement is lacking.
> The pakistanis in general are quite defeatist when playing india. Its like they have accepted their inferiority.



LOL at inferiority. Stupid fool. Losing/winning doesn't make anyone inferior or superior. Modi might have taught you the world works this way, but it doesn't.


----------



## scionoftheindus

I am not at all excited..this game's result is not hard to predict...hope pakistan put up some figt


----------



## Pakistan First

*Current time 09:20 local, 08:20 GMT | Match begins in: 1:08*
India Squad
V Kohli*, R Ashwin, JJ Bumrah, S Dhawan, MS Dhoni†, RA Jadeja, KM Jadhav, KD Karthik, B Kumar, Mohammed Shami, HH Pandya, AM Rahane, RG Sharma, UT Yadav, Yuvraj Singh
Pakistan Squad
Sarfraz Ahmed*†, Ahmed Shehzad, Azhar Ali, Babar Azam, Fahim Ashraf, Fakhar Zaman, Haris Sohail, Hasan Ali, Imad Wasim, Junaid Khan, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Hafeez, Shadab Khan, Shoaib Malik, Wahab Riaz



scionoftheindus said:


> I am not at all excited..this game's result is not hard to predict...hope pakistan put up some figt


Then it'll be all the more fun to tag you in my posts post-match. Hayna?


----------



## darksider

antievil said:


> The atmosphere during matches in uk is pretty subdued. Its not like india even during ipl. Excitement is lacking.
> The pakistanis in general are quite defeatist when playing india. Its like they have accepted their inferiority.


Trolling


----------



## scionoftheindus

Pakistan First said:


> *Current time 09:20 local, 08:20 GMT | Match begins in: 1:08*
> India Squad
> V Kohli*, R Ashwin, JJ Bumrah, S Dhawan, MS Dhoni†, RA Jadeja, KM Jadhav, KD Karthik, B Kumar, Mohammed Shami, HH Pandya, AM Rahane, RG Sharma, UT Yadav, Yuvraj Singh
> Pakistan Squad
> Sarfraz Ahmed*†, Ahmed Shehzad, Azhar Ali, Babar Azam, Fahim Ashraf, Fakhar Zaman, Haris Sohail, Hasan Ali, Imad Wasim, Junaid Khan, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Hafeez, Shadab Khan, Shoaib Malik, Wahab Riaz
> 
> 
> Then it'll be all the more fun to tag you in my posts post-match. Hayna?


I dont mind india losing this match ..I love underdogs beating the favourites


----------



## Pakistan First

Here is our weather expert correspondent Nagraj from the ground: "It is about 13-14 degrees but not really cold. Kumble has already had a good look at the pitch."

If early indications are anything to go by Bumrah, Bhuvneshwar and Hardik, who have all marked their run-ups, will feature in the seam attack alongside Umesh. "Shikhar, Rohit, Virat, Yuvi, Dhoni, Jadhav, Pandya, Jadeja, Bhuvi, Umesh, Bumrah," will be the likely XI informs Nagraj



scionoftheindus said:


> I dont mind india losing this match ..I love underdogs beating the favourites


Now that is called a "Defeatist Mindset". 

Regarding being favourites, with a population like India's you will always have more followers and supporters in the world. 

Your post won't take away an iota of satisfaction and fun we will get from beating India today.


----------



## .

Kohli has come a long way as a player and human being.
Love how he has matured and become humble at the same time ,while umar akmal started his career at the same time as kohli and umar akmal is a total piece of shit.
I support India in this match ,they're just a better team overall and i hope to see a classy Indian batsmen make a double hundred and put the Pakistanis to shame.
If Pakistan has to win it has to be babar azam alone to play fifty overs and he normally doesn't score 50 over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

India to bat first score 380 pakistan 120/5 and all out for 170.

Our team is garbage and waste of time but so is flat track cricket these days


----------



## Musafir117

The loser ( all who already give up ) stay away from this thread. We need to back up our team and we not so easy we give a tough fight we might be win. 
The cricket is not about strong to weak it's about chances WE get chance WE avail it WE win. Same goes to other side. 
So ALL LOSERS STAY AWAY FROM THIS THREAD.


----------



## Pakistan First

Musafir117 said:


> The loser ( all who already give up ) stay away from this thread. We need to back up our team and we not so easy we give a tough fight we might be win.
> The cricket is not about strong to weak it's about chances WE get chance WE avail it WE win. Same goes to other side.
> So ALL LOSERS STAY AWAY FROM THIS THREAD.


I second that.

Pakistan had named their 12 on the eve of the match. Zaman, Junaid, and Haris are out.

Pakistan's 12: Sarfraz Ahmed, Ahmed Shehzad, Azhar Ali, Babar Azam, Faheem Ashraf, Hasan Ali,Imad Wasim, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Hafeez, Shadab Khan, Shoaib Malik, Wahab Riaz

Pakistan have a strong, varied bowling attack, as always, but they don't have an experienced power-hitter. Could Faheem Ashraf, who is expected to debut today, be that power-hitter? Here is a handy primer on Faheem from Umar Farooq

Mebs: "I would have opted for Junaid Khan instead of Wahab; JK is more of a wicket-taker and that's what Pakistan will need early in the Indian innings." --- Stephen Fleming, though, goes with Wahab and says he could inspire everyone

Buddy: "Clear skies in the west and out in the Irish seas so no rain coming from this way today "

Manas: "That special report from 2003 World Cup clash by Amrit Mathur brought back so many memories! It also shows the kind of pressure cricketers have to bear before a match like this. The team that will hold its nerve will win today. "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

Haven't been interested in cricket in a long while but today happens to be a lazy sunday, time to pop a cold beer and settle in for what will hopefully be a good game.


----------



## Musafir117

I


Pakistan First said:


> I second that.
> 
> Pakistan had named their 12 on the eve of the match. Zaman, Junaid, and Haris are out.
> 
> Pakistan's 12: Sarfraz Ahmed, Ahmed Shehzad, Azhar Ali, Babar Azam, Faheem Ashraf, Hasan Ali,Imad Wasim, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Hafeez, Shadab Khan, Shoaib Malik, Wahab Riaz
> 
> Pakistan have a strong, varied bowling attack, as always, but they don't have an experienced power-hitter. Could Faheem Ashraf, who is expected to debut today, be that power-hitter? Here is a handy primer on Faheem from Umar Farooq
> 
> Mebs: "I would have opted for Junaid Khan instead of Wahab; JK is more of a wicket-taker and that's what Pakistan will need early in the Indian innings." --- Stephen Fleming, though, goes with Wahab and says he could inspire everyone
> 
> Buddy: "Clear skies in the west and out in the Irish seas so no rain coming from this way today "
> 
> Manas: "That special report from 2003 World Cup clash by Amrit Mathur brought back so many memories! It also shows the kind of pressure cricketers have to bear before a match like this. The team that will hold its nerve will win today. "


in World Cup they have upper hand in Champions trophy we have IN total ODI we have huge winning margin. Rest is their efforts and best hope wishes and prayers.


----------



## Pakistan First

==== ==== ==== ====

*I have a feeling, our shining stars today will include Babar Azam and Faheem Ashraf among others.

*


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Please guys any one has Great link for live streaming for pak indo match ?


----------



## Pakistan First

"It is a very good surface, it is getting orange-ish, which says the moisture content is not much. It is hard and overall good for batting. *Whoever wins the toss will look to bat first,*" Sourav Ganguly says in his pitch report


----------



## 911

Most likely Pakistan 11:
A. Ali 
A. Shehzad
B. Azam
M. Hafeez
S. Malik
S. Ahmed
I. Wasim
F. Ashraf
H. Ali
M. Amir
J. Khan


----------



## WebMaster

911 said:


> Most likely Pakistan 11:
> A. Ali
> A. Shehzad
> B. Azam
> M. Hafeez
> S. Malik
> S. Ahmed
> I. Wasim
> F. Ashraf
> H. Ali
> M. Amir
> J. Khan


Shadab Khan might play!


----------



## Musafir117

antievil said:


> *ICC Champions Trophy 2017, India vs Pakistan: Security level raised after London attacks, team India hotel on lock down.*


Let the .....ies stay in hotel lol, why the hell they even agreed to play with us?


----------



## 911

WebMaster said:


> Shadab Khan might play!


Hmm Faheem Ashraf removed Shadab in


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Pakistan fielding first


----------



## 911

Good thing Ashwin not playing.


----------



## terry5

Bowling first 
Weather looking good 
Hoping for a Pak win but very much doubt it


----------



## H!TchHiker

Why on batting track they select to bowl fast


----------



## terry5

Think Amir may have a say in this game 
its set up for him
We need to bowl India out for under 250 to have any chance 
Come on boys your rubbish and the worst team in our history but still come on


----------



## Pakistan First

Sarfaraz dhoka nahi dayga.


----------



## Tea addict

I always want india to chase as we are very good at chasing and can't rely on our bowlers to win it for us... nevermind lets see what happens.



H!TchHiker said:


> Why on batting track they select to bowl fast


We are good in chasing


----------



## darksider

Any good streaming site guys?


----------



## darksider

......................


----------



## Tea addict

darksider said:


> Any good streaming site guys?


Hotstar app.


----------



## darksider

Tea addict said:


> Hotstar app.


Work in Pakistan?


----------



## Tea addict

darksider said:


> Work in Pakistan?


Don't known about that.


----------



## [Bregs]

darksider said:


> Any good streaming site guys?



http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/engine/match/1022353.html


----------



## G0dfather

At 3 PM ..."She" Texted Him:-
Me or Cricket ???

At 11:30 PM ..."He" Replied :-
You of course !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WebMaster

[Bregs] said:


> http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/engine/match/1022353.html



Text streaming at finest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

For streaming.Thank me later

www.mobilecric.com


----------



## G0dfather



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

WebMaster said:


> Text streaming at finest.


Lol 
Need video streaming


----------



## G0dfather

Good start by Amir.


----------



## Homosapien

Nice bowling by aamir


----------



## [Bregs]

WebMaster said:


> Text streaming at finest.



yea


----------



## Musafir117

Won the toss 
Now out them in 250/80 
First over no run


----------



## Homosapien

Chauka


----------



## Salza

Pakistan odi team is crappy. I don't think Pakistan will even able to chase 250. Should be an easy win for India.


----------



## ashok321

6 overs and the RR is?
3.5

Is this the way to win?


----------



## Homosapien

Catch dropped


----------



## H!TchHiker

Tea addict said:


> I always want india to chase as we are very good at chasing and can't rely on our bowlers to win it for us... nevermind lets see what happens.
> 
> 
> We are good in chasing


And we are worst


----------



## Well.wisher

Yawn . I hate cricket , it's very boring but I believe india is stronger than pakistani team . 
Pakistani team gas sell itself to and has no honour left . 
They've become arrogant and lazy m just look at muhammad hafeez, in match he try to be one hero and humuliating others by disparaging them . Our team is bs.


----------



## Homosapien

ashok321 said:


> 6 overs and the RR is?
> 3.5
> 
> Is this the way to win?


Bhai slowly slowly catchup krenge, wait.


----------



## Well.wisher

H!TchHiker said:


> And we are worst



Is the match today ?


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> 6 overs and the RR is?
> 3.5
> 
> Is this the way to win?


Yahan bhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Four !!!!


----------



## Homosapien

Nice fielding, saved a boundary



Well.wisher said:


> Is the match today ?


Yeah its going on right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Gaurav Rai said:


> Nice fielding, saved a boundary
> 
> 
> Yeah its going on right now



I see .


----------



## Homosapien

Yar barish na ho jaye, upar clouds dikh rahe hain. Poora match hona chahiye.


----------



## Zibago

33-0


----------



## Homosapien

Nice boundary by rohit


----------



## Spring Onion

chonka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homosapien

Faad shot to boundary by dhawan


----------



## Soumitra

Consicutive boundaries


----------



## Homosapien

Poor fielding by Pakistan.


----------



## G0dfather

Bad throw


----------



## Homosapien

Shitt rain started


----------



## Soumitra

Rain


----------



## darksider

Haha rain started


----------



## Homosapien

Ye england, south india or sri lanka me matches hi ni karwane chahiye, hamesha baarish ho jati hai yahan par.


----------



## Zibago

Match stopped due to rain


----------



## Musafir117

WT


----------



## hembo

Rain!!


----------



## CBU-105

bkl baarish kutia


----------



## Dhara

*11.10am* The drizzle's intensified, and off go the players. The umbrellas go up in the stands, and the hover-cover comes on to protect the pitch.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

england is not a safe place to play anymore should not have sent our team, their lives matter.


----------



## Dhara

Mrudul Dadhich: "Something with Rains in 10th over and Edgbaston. Last match too (twice), before that in Australia v. Pakistan Warm up too. I suggest we have 51 overs while playing at Edgbaston (No over no. 10)"

Benny: "Is Rihanna's Umbrella really the most appropriate song? They don't need to rub it in" -- Ha! Is that what they're playing at the ground?

*11.10am* The drizzle's intensified, and off go the players. The umbrellas go up in the stands, and the hover-cover comes on to protect the pitch. This isn't great news for fans of either side. Especially after that lovely cat-and-mouse start.

The rain isn't particularly heavy yet. Let's hope it leaves soon.


----------



## Green Arrow

As expected It is raining now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

What was sarfaraz thinking giving India first batting on a batting pitch..not a wise decision I guess


----------



## Tea addict

We newd to increase our run rate as duckworth Lewis method can be used as rain will shorten the format.


----------



## YeBeWarned

may the best team win


----------



## Safriz

Gaurav Rai said:


> Ye england, south india or sri lanka me matches hi ni karwane chahiye, hamesha baarish ho jati hai yahan par.


Yes all Cricket should be in Sahara desert , where it never rains


----------



## hembo

chauvunist said:


> What was sarfaraz thinking giving India first batting on a batting pitch..not a wise decision I guess



1. Possibility of Rain & shortened game.
2. Kohli, master of chasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Pakistani Fielding is disappointing.


----------



## WAJsal

No swing, poor fielding and why is Wahab playing?


hembo said:


> 1. Possibility of Rain & shortened game.
> 2. Kohli, master of chasing.


Well said.



scorpionx said:


> People have lost interest, for sure. Add to that Pakistan used to be a much better team ten years ago. It was always a 60-40 game for me in favor of them. Indian team always looked under pressure those days. And Pakistanis looked cheerful and full of confidence. But now, India shows much better body language and Pakistan has become bit demoralized. I am not sure why did this happen, but this is how it looks to me.


100% agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

1 point to each team 
Chalo bacha log ghar ko jao


----------



## Dhara

Musafir117 said:


> 1 point to each team
> Chalo bacha log ghar ko jao


*11.50am* The rain has stopped and play is likely to re-start in 10 minutes

*11.55am* The Pakistan players are back in the middle, warming-up.

*11.50am* Yay! The rain has stopped and play is likely to re-start in 10 minutes

Adyan Siraj: "Any overs lost?" --- No overs lost


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Play started...


----------



## Homosapien

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yes all Cricket should be in Sahara desert , where it never rains


Sahara is still better than these places. Rain always interrupt interesting matches in these places.


----------



## G0dfather

No ball !!! Free Hit.


----------



## Homosapien

It happens rarely when Indians hit a boundary on a freehit. Good atleast this time rohit succeded.


----------



## Zibago

55-0


----------



## Great Sachin

match between No.3 and No.8 teams...wonder who has more chance to win


----------



## H!TchHiker

lol best bowling attack Effortless and easy play by Indian Batesman
..


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Not good fielding by pak


----------



## Choppers

outstanding match


----------



## Homosapien

Choppers said:


> out


Kon out?


----------



## Great Sachin

Gaurav Rai said:


> Kon out?


he is out of his mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Pakistan team is trash. Should be easy win for bharat.


----------



## Great Sachin

looks like Bowling wicket....wonder what Indian pace bowlers will do to Pakistani batsmen



Areesh said:


> Pakistan team is trash. Should be easy win for bharat.


they are bowling well


----------



## Zibago

62-0


----------



## Areesh

Great Sachin said:


> they are bowling well



Pathetic bowling. No wickets till now. Useless without wickets.


----------



## Great Sachin

Areesh said:


> Pathetic bowling. No wickets till now. Useless without wickets.


but no flying start for Indians...


----------



## Areesh

Great Sachin said:


> but no flying start for Indians...



Doesn't matter. You can cover it later in the innings. India is going fine.


----------



## Zibago

80-0


----------



## Major Sam

wahab riaz sucks , why the heck they have to bring wahab riaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Not fit to wear the shirt 
Rubbish team shameful performance by waiters masquerading as cricketers


----------



## Secret Service

target will be around 350..


----------



## terry5

I'm going to find a bird trainer to train a pidgeon to poop on shezads head 
Useless piece of crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Pakistan gifting rohit sharma each and every run....


----------



## Jugger

terry5 said:


> I'm going to find a bird trainer to train a pidgeon to poop on shezads head
> Useless piece of crap


 hahaha. That was funny.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

He himself don't want to play. Rohit


----------



## Homosapien

First 6


----------



## Secret Service

Rohit sharma 50..


----------



## [Bregs]

Areesh said:


> Pathetic bowling. No wickets till now. Useless without wickets.




This ground is helpful to batsmen so anything can happen if there is not a decent runs on board specially when you are batting frist


----------



## Homosapien

103-0, another 4 off riaz, back to back two fours.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Areesh said:


> Pathetic bowling. No wickets till now. Useless without wickets.


350 India will make it easily and Pakistan will be out at 220 ...world class attack bowling ..as no comparison between two teams ..India is far ahead in every way ...
Good batting but one sided match no enthusiasm to watch


----------



## Homosapien

50 for shikhar dhawan


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Dawan taking apart wahab...Aided by misfield


----------



## [Bregs]

Pakistan has good bowling attack but still failed to take wickets so its advantage India


----------



## H!TchHiker

[Bregs] said:


> Pakistan has good bowling attack but still failed to take wickets so its advantage India


We don't have it ..days of wasim ,Waqas and shoaib is ever..
Yet to see a single match won by this bowling attack..
You can see our position no 8 lower then the Bangladesh this is state of cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Wahab now you know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Major Sam said:


> wahab riaz sucks , why the heck they have to bring wahab riaz.



I am great fan of Pakistani fast bowlers. He is probably the only Pakistani bowler I don't like at all, inspite of his 2015 spell to a strugling Watson..


----------



## Homosapien

Daamaad ji aa gaye bowling pe.


----------



## [Bregs]

H!TchHiker said:


> We don't have it ..days of wasim ,Waqas and shoaib is ever..
> Yet to see a single match won by this bowling attack..
> You can see our position no 8 lower then the Bangladesh this is state of cricket



i like Mohd. Amir, these bowlers need more exposure


----------



## Major Sam

hembo said:


> I am great fan of Pakistani fast bowlers. He is probably the only Pakistani bowler I don't like at all, inspite of his 2015 spell to a strugling Watson..


 since that spell there is nothing in his bucket to show. He is just useless he is the most runs giver in mostly previous matches.


----------



## Kaniska

Being a fan of Pakistan pace bowlers, it is hugely disapointing to see that pakistan depend on spinners to take wickets than pacsers


----------



## GURU DUTT

Gaurav Rai said:


> Daamaad ji aa gaye bowling pe.


he he he he ye hee aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Hafiz ko bowling do.. He's in my fantasy league team for today..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

My father is watching game I am not that much interested in the match ... just not hyped up this time around


----------



## Zibago

128-0


----------



## Homosapien

Drizzle started again.


----------



## G0dfather

terry5 said:


> I'm going to find a bird trainer to train a pidgeon to poop on shezads head
> Useless piece of crap



 



GURU DUTT said:


> Wahab now you know
> 
> View attachment 401346



Welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pikkuboss

A strong partnership is building, But I think rain is gonna ruin the match. D/L will suit Pakistan.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Kaniska said:


> Being a fan of Pakistan pace bowlers, it is hugely disapointing to see that pakistan depend on spinners to take wickets than pacsers



How does introducing spinners in first 10 overs work in taking wickets ? Pakistan is looking to delay the inevitable.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Gaurav Rai said:


> Drizzle started again.


firse bacha lee inkee ijjat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Yeh Haar gaye hain Pakistani 


370+ target coming up na inse out honay hain na inse chase hona hai 

Barish ki dua


----------



## terry5

We're done dead already 

start the funeral music


----------



## Secret Service

OUT


----------



## Homosapien

Dhawan out, ye sala hamesha childish galtiyan karke out hota hai.


----------



## hembo

Full toss me out


----------



## nair

First wicket


----------



## Well.wisher

What's the target for pakistan to won ?


----------



## Stealth

*Thank you Dhawan... wesay isnay out hona nahe tha HAHAHHAHA agar ye catch na deta *


----------



## Homosapien

Well.wisher said:


> What's the target for pakistan to won ?


Bro, still match going on. First innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Sharma will hit 150+


----------



## Great Sachin

Kohli is in


----------



## Salza

Who in the world will play average players like Hafeez and Wahab in the team. This just show how ordinary talent we have it in cricket now and also the planning. Asking spinner to bowl first, not batting first at flat pitch, defensive look ...no wonder this team is at number 8 in ODI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5




----------



## Trango Towers

Salman Zahidi said:


> Who in the world will play average players like Hafeez and Wahab in the team. This just show how ordinary talent we have it in cricket now and also the planning. Asking spinner to bowl first, not batting first at flat pitch, defensive look ...no wonder this team is at number 8 in ODI.



No we have talent. 
Poor selectors who have favourites


----------



## Salza

snow lake said:


> No we have talent.
> Poor selectors who have favourites



Lol which talent ? Name me any one world class player in the side ? Or not selected for this tournment. Cricket is on its way of demise in a pakistan just like hockey and squash. Better to accept reality rather than blaming selectors or anyone . This team is shit at serious levels.

Bangladesh will even win against Pakistan moving forward. Mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

Match isnt even halfway yet why are you guys feeling so down 
Any thing can happen in cricket


----------



## AUz

This Pakistani team is extremely toothless. Definitely the weakest team we have ever fielded against india.

Indians are just literally walking in the park towards a 330+ target


----------



## nair

pressure is off again..
. captain is waste... couldn't capitalize on the opportunity


----------



## Kaniska

Why do not pak is not bringing Ameer and take another wicket??? Such a defensive mindset of bowling..


----------



## Trango Towers

Salman Zahidi said:


> Lol which talent ? Name me any one world class player in the side ? Or not selected for this tournment. Cricket is on its way of demise in a pakistan just like hockey and squash. Better to accept reality rather than blaming selectors or anyone . This team is shit at serious levels.
> 
> Bangladesh will even win against Pakistan moving forward. Mark my words.


that's the whole point......people who have talent don't get to play? no point you shouting at me. fix your own home....even in your home parents have favourites and they will get extras.....you know what I am talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Sarfaraz turning out to be worst captain ..all.media hyped ...that idiot even can't figure out that he is not bowling with a seamer when Kohli first came in ..today's match just depicts his limited capability as a captain.


----------



## Great Sachin

Kaniska said:


> Why do not pak is not bringing Ameer and take another wicket??? Such a defensive mindset of bowling..


They heard you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Cool Ameer is back...

I love to see Indian batsman score against quality pak bowling...then match ll be exciting..


----------



## Zibago

162-1


----------



## Salza

Sarfaraz brought him bk when Kohli already played 15 balls.


----------



## Well.wisher

Hmari team ko roza lag rha ha is liye nhi Khel rhy sahi


----------



## Salza

Kaniska said:


> Cool Ameer is back...
> 
> I love to see Indian batsman score against quality pak bowling...then match ll be exciting..



Pakistan is not a quality bowling line up. Period.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Believe it or Not Pakistan gonna lose


----------



## GURU DUTT

Muhammad Omar said:


> Believe it or Not Pakistan gonna lose


haainn!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

GURU DUTT said:


> haainn!!!!!



Han  in me wo capacity hi nhi hai


----------



## WebMaster

Junaid Khan vs Wahab Riaz would have been better.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Muhammad Omar said:


> Han  in me wo capacity hi nhi hai



baat to sahee keh raha hai tu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

first mistake was to win toss & chose field..


----------



## GURU DUTT

WebMaster said:


> Junaid Khan vs Wahab Riaz would have been better.


kaise ho miyan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

shahbaz baig said:


> first mistake was to win toss & chose field..


so what would be score if Pakistan bat first?


----------



## Awan68

Selectors BC hen pakistan ke, this pitch was not for spinners yet they select two of them and leave fahim ashraf out, than they go on to drop sohail khan and junaid khan from the squad due peronal quarrels....Allah he hafiz....fakhar zaman is a pretty good opener but they persist with tried and tested looser shahzad.



WebMaster said:


> Junaid Khan vs Wahab Riaz would have been better.


Junaid khan, sohial khan n aamir would've been a better spearhead, wahab is a spent bullet.


----------



## CBU-105

rain again


----------



## Soumitra

Second rain interference


----------



## G0dfather

Oh no!! Not again.


----------



## Homosapien

Iss baarish ne poorey match ki leli hai.


----------



## Salza

Hopefully rain abandons today's match.


----------



## Dhara

*1.32pm* It had been drizzling lightly for quite a while, and now it's become insistent enough for the players to go off the field again. Another frustrating break at an interesting moment - India are only one down, but Pakistan were building a bit of pressure, giving away only 15 in their last five overs.


----------



## Nabil365

The worst Pakatani squad.I regret supporting Pakistan now....


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Captain looks clueless...


----------



## SirHatesALot

barish nay kardiya mauka mauka


----------



## Great Sachin

match is going to resume shortly again


----------



## Dhara

*1.48pm* Looks like the rain's stopped. The umpires are out having a look.


----------



## American Pakistani

Third class players with no strategy or discipline. Poor fielding as well as bowling. Players such as wahab need to be thrown out forever, I wonder how such players make into the team, continuous failures for years but still able to find a place in the squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhara

*1.54pm* We have news. *Play will resume at 2.10pm*, and it will be *49 overs a side*.

Khan: "It's almost end of innings time Why don't they apply D/L and stop India innings and give Pakistan 250 or so based on d/l to chase in 33 overs. In other scenario it would be shame if India bat another 15 overs and Pakistan innings halt at 18 overs with no result. Instead give all 33 overs to Pakistan I would say." -- Interesting view, but I don't think we can take these decisions with the presumption of more rain.


----------



## shahbaz baig

Great Sachin said:


> so what would be score if Pakistan bat first?


250+ .. pak is not good at chasing.. let see what happens.. inform me who won


----------



## Musafir117

If match reduce to 40 each side due to rain 
We have strong Chances to win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

I don't know why Pakistani are pissed on match. Although a tough rivalry but this match is a chance for people to people interaction.

It's about peace let's not make war. A healthy banter is always fine. Let's hope better team wins and it can be anyone you never know who stands up to occacian.


----------



## Dhara

Match should be reduced to 40 or 35 overs each side but it seems India has too much influence over referees who are trying hard that India should get 50 overs so that they can mount huge total on Pakistan.

What if rain started during Pakistani inning? believe me they will reduce Pakistan's over to 35 and may put a total of 250.

it is cheating.

Not worth anymore to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

good news for Pakistan....some rain again


----------



## Dhara

*2.06pm* Hold on. It's begun drizzling again. Just a slight drizzle, but it's there, and the pitch is still under that hover-cover. What now? The rest of the square is also going back under covers. NOOOOOOOO!!!!!



Great Sachin said:


> good news for Pakistan....some rain again


How? Why not for India a good news?


----------



## duhastmish

Dhara said:


> *2.06pm* Hold on. It's begun drizzling again. Just a slight drizzle, but it's there, and the pitch is still under that hover-cover. What now? The rest of the square is also going back under covers. NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> How? Why not for India a good news?


Duck worth Lewis only supports the second team. In short game it's easy to have a fluke. Not about the better team but better luck.


----------



## Dhara

*2.16pm* The players and umpires are back in the field now. Amir will resume the over he began what seems a fortnight ago. Here we go.


----------



## duhastmish

Rohit sharma playing amazingly well for Pakistan. He holds the key of victory for them.


----------



## hembo

Rohits strugling against Amir. Bore kar reha hain... Slowed down considerably. All these interruptions not helping as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Wahab's playing well for India. Helping Rohit break the shackles...


----------



## Great Sachin

run rate is not good....


----------



## duhastmish

Next 9 over target should be 100 runs


----------



## G0dfather

I think it's out


----------



## hembo

Review for run out


----------



## duhastmish

Great Sachin said:


> run rate is not good....


Bhai tu Aaja na. Ye kale kapde mein kya bajra batoo lagane aaya hai. We need you in the ground on the pitch

Lo gayi bhains pani me. Come on Sachin one last time.


----------



## Secret Service

run out hai..


----------



## G0dfather

Rohit gone.


----------



## Dhara

OUT
Sharma gone.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Oh thank God...I thought he will face 200 balls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Amir 24 dot balls
Hassan 24 dot balls 
Wahab gonna be punching bag as Amir and Hassan giving hard time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Cracking......


----------



## Musafir117

The best Indian could do 280-90 in 48


----------



## G0dfather

Dropppppppeddd.


----------



## Secret Service

dropped........f....


----------



## Homosapien

Yuvraj's catch dropped, hahaha


----------



## 911

270 max looks like


----------



## Musafir117

91 ziyada maja aya


----------



## hembo

Last 8 over.. they are playing like first 8 overs..

Four finally


----------



## Zen0

Another 4


----------



## CBU-105

They're bowling well.


----------



## G0dfather

That was close.... Good yorker


----------



## Zen0

Lol that was lucky

Slow ball


----------



## CBU-105

Yuvi !


----------



## BATMAN

any live streaming link?


----------



## Zen0

6


----------



## Zen0

BATMAN said:


> any live streaming link?


Have you tried hotstar?


----------



## CBU-105

6 !!


----------



## Major Sam

BATMAN said:


> any live streaming link?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

BATMAN said:


> any live streaming link?


Google, there's probably a few.


----------



## BATMAN

Nabil365 said:


> The worst Pakatani squad.I regret supporting Pakistan now....


Indeed and this is because Indian owns PCB!


----------



## Zen0

What happened to him?


----------



## BATMAN

Major Sam said:


>



Not working


----------



## fitpOsitive

Pakistan will win today's match(IAT).


----------



## BATMAN

CBU-105 said:


> Google, there's probably a few.


I tried one link and it was only downloading virus.


----------



## CBU-105

Yuvraj has this classical west Indian style to his batsmanship, good stuff.


----------



## Major Sam

BATMAN said:


> Not working


120K viewers live watching this link iys youtube link for pTV official


----------



## CBU-105

BATMAN said:


> I tried one link and it was only downloading virus.


no idea about a live stream then, sorry.

I'm watching it at home, don't you have a TV or radio around where you are ?


----------



## Major Sam

This one


----------



## Musafir117

Amir jiyada jor laga gae


----------



## Zen0

Dat fielding


----------



## hembo

Dropped again..

Lagta hain ... ahem...


----------



## INS_Vikrant

They drropped kohli on purpose


----------



## Musafir117

Good over by Wahab BC drop


----------



## Zen0

Lol they are going all out now

Another one


----------



## CBU-105

Boat finally joins the party !


----------



## hembo

Big over finally


----------



## BATMAN

Major Sam said:


> 120K viewers live watching this link iys youtube link for pTV official


It may be only available for Pakistan.
I need a link which works, beyond Pakistan.


----------



## CBU-105

LMAO autocorrect.


----------



## Zen0

Free hit + 6


----------



## Musafir117

That was expensive one


----------



## Zen0

India reached their target score


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Kohli der aaye par durust aaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

Wahaab ka career aaj khallass


----------



## Vishvamitra

Yuvi at 52*


----------



## Zen0

Another one busted their leg


----------



## Well.wisher

What's the target ?


----------



## B2B

Does not feel like a Pakistani team at all. 

The difference is too evident.


----------



## Musafir117

Good wahab got injured


----------



## Great Sachin

2 down...Indian batsmen and 2 down Pakistani Bowlers
Pakistani fast bowler are running away from heavy beating by Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SirHatesALot

Ok pakistani bowling and fielding sucks


----------



## Zen0

2 bowlers gone vs 2 batsman gone


----------



## protest

Major Sam said:


> 120K viewers live watching this link iys youtube link for pTV official



Hot star is being watched by 2.5 million in india


----------



## scorpionx

This is what I don't understand at all. Body language of both the teams have just reversed. Pakistan looks as if it's already been defeated. Your aggression is something that bothered India before has gone completely missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Great Sachin said:


> 2 down...Indian batsmen and 2 down Pakistani Bowlers
> Pakistani fast bowler are running away from heavy beating by Indians


Amir's 26 Dot Balls? Good beating


----------



## Grevion

Pakistan asked for DRS


----------



## protest

Nice rhythm breakers these injuries, good strategy by Pakistan if it is.


----------



## Zen0

Out ?


----------



## Grevion

Looks like Yuvi is gone


----------



## terry5

Besthi for us 

choosing wahab over junaid
Idiotic decision 
At least can have some fun watching our clowns batting

Did I say besthi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zen0

Yup


----------



## Grevion

Who's next MS or Pandaya?


----------



## Homosapien

Yuvi out.


----------



## Grevion

Pandaya comes out to bat instead of Dhoni


----------



## Musafir117

Wicket ka maja nahi aya Dot ball ka jiyada aya


----------



## Grevion

Virat's on a roll


----------



## terry5

Preach sister daughter auntie


----------



## Zen0

They should reach 330


----------



## SirHatesALot

Yeah cirket bik gayi hai BC


----------



## Zen0

That was big


----------



## Grevion

Now it's Pandaya's turn


----------



## Great Sachin

300


----------



## scorpionx

Spinner!!!


----------



## Zen0

Another one 

3 in a row wow


----------



## Grevion

3 balls 3 sixes. 
Nice going Pandaya.


----------



## CBU-105

Mashallah !!!


----------



## hembo

Yuvi ko kyon out kiya... soch rahe honge sarfaraz.. Pandya 3 6s in 3 balls


----------



## Great Sachin

Musafir117 said:


> Amir's 26 Dot Balls? Good beating


what you gonna do with 24 dots..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Last over and a spinner


----------



## Grevion

Pakistan again breaking the flow by asking for a DRS.


----------



## Zen0

There he goes


----------



## Grevion

Kohli finishes off with a boundary


----------



## Great Sachin

only rain can save Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zen0

Dam rain


----------



## 911

Umm brother Wahab?


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Never thought i will ever see pakistan using spinner to bowl the final over lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paranoid Android

Pakistan is playing good


----------



## duhastmish

*Bhai zaida nahi Bol raha. But Pakistan ki le li buri tarah se.*


----------



## Musafir117

I was accepting 290
And this 29 plus is gonna hurt us.


----------



## Zen0

12 balls make it to 340 min plz


----------



## Musafir117

We


Great Sachin said:


> what you gonna do with 24 dots..


we give it to you Jahan marji le lo


----------



## Sky lord




----------



## duhastmish

Musafir117 said:


> I was accepting 290
> And this 29 plus is gonna hurt us.


Bhai 290? I think 190 was enough. Have you seen your team.

Majid ke samne bhikhari kam rondu lagte hain. I never seen this bad a Pakistani team. 

Your gally teams from Peshawar can play better what have u sent to England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Amir knew if he continue he will be beaten badly in death overs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

6 6 6 1 4 324


----------



## Major Sam

A bit Bag to Wahab Riazzzz.. He sucksss


----------



## Great Sachin

Musafir117 said:


> I was accepting 290
> And this 29 plus is gonna hurt us.


you think you can make 290....


----------



## Crixus

He seems like playing from Indian side 


911 said:


> Umm brother Wahab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

chil diya santra

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Great Sachin

Darth Vader said:


> 6 6 6 1 4 324


that"s my phone number


----------



## Stealth

ye jitnay player Pakistan ke team may hain ye sab RAILO KATAY muhalay gali ke sooch say cricket khaelnay walay bachay hain sewaye Shoaib Malik kay team may koi INTERNATIONAL LEVEL ka player nahe hey .... inke game say aaj saaf nazar agaya hey inko pata he nahe kis time koon c ball karni hey ... Sarfaraz ke captaincy ka level bhi pata chal gaya hey.. HOON ARAAM E ??? sahi KHUT khaye hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

India totally massaced Pak team.
End of Wahab career thanks to Yuvraj and Warat.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

130 runs in last 9 overs decided the match in India favour ...wahab is jala howa kartoos being used again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Stealth said:


> ye jitnay player Pakistan ke team may hain ye sab RAILO KATAY muhalay gali ke sooch say cricket khaelnay walay bachay hain sewaye Shoaib Malik kay team may koi INTERNATIONAL LEVEL ka player nahe hey .... inke game say aaj saaf nazar agaya hey inko pata he nahe kis time koon c ball karni hey ... Sarfaraz ke captaincy ka level bhi pata chal gaya hey.. HOON ARAAM E ??? sahi KHUT khaye hey


 Exactly, I start hating wahab.. and m sure our batting line up will suck again,


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan squad $KS big time.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Useless to watch the Pak innings. This is a one sided affair.

Pak ODI team is more than just work in progress. It needs some serious changes. Bowling which is traditionally Pakistan's stronger suit looked like an amateur outfit. Wahab and Imad looking terrible. Hasan wasn't very good either. The only bright spot was Amir. The rest wasnt up to the mark. Very very bad.

Only a world class batting miracle can save Pak here. Very unlikely.


----------



## Choppers

imadul said:


> India totally massaced Pak team.
> End of Wahab career thanks to Yuvraj and Warat.


who's warat


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

imadul said:


> India totally massaced Pak team.
> End of Wahab career thanks to Yuvraj and Warat.


I dont know why they included him in team..he leaked more runs againt England in last series


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Last over by a spinner ?? 

Why is IMAD wearing a glass in overcast condition ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Stealth said:


> ye jitnay player Pakistan ke team may hain ye sab RAILO KATAY muhalay gali ke sooch say cricket khaelnay walay bachay hain sewaye Shoaib Malik kay team may koi INTERNATIONAL LEVEL ka player nahe hey .... inke game say aaj saaf nazar agaya hey inko pata he nahe kis time koon c ball karni hey ... Sarfaraz ke captaincy ka level bhi pata chal gaya hey.. HOON ARAAM E ??? sahi KHUT khaye hey


For me what strange is People crying no one play have seen couple of fawad matchss he scored in always a really good batsman and Pakistani side keep ignoring Problem is not using there own resources its like they try really hard to lose


----------



## Grevion

Great Sachin said:


> what you gonna do with 24 dots..


India scored 300+ in the end in 48 overs so those 24 dots don't matter really


----------



## duhastmish

Stealth said:


> ye jitnay player Pakistan ke team may hain ye sab RAILO KATAY muhalay gali ke sooch say cricket khaelnay walay bachay hain sewaye Shoaib Malik kay team may koi INTERNATIONAL LEVEL ka player nahe hey .... inke game say aaj saaf nazar agaya hey inko pata he nahe kis time koon c ball karni hey ... Sarfaraz ke captaincy ka level bhi pata chal gaya hey.. HOON ARAAM E ??? sahi KHUT khaye hey


*Bhai ye zamoore pakde kaha se. Ye Pakistani to itni wahiyat bowling kar nahi Sakte.

Ye saale Chappal chor tumne England Bhej kaise diye. Ye Dera Jane layak nahi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Drop 2 easy catches and score is what expected ....anyways not surprising ....
Our team is very average.


----------



## H!TchHiker

I think we will make 230 or best 240 ..club cricketers will perform better then this team ..
Thanks GOD we don't have Bangladesh in our group otherwise we would have lost to them too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Major Sam said:


> Exactly, I start hating wahab.. and m sure our batting line up will suck again,


Mever thought i will praise yuvraj and varat, but thanks to them, wahab career will end. He is becoming from useless to joke.
Two catches dropped and some loose ground fielding. Match out of Pak reach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

Ajaxpaul said:


> Why is IMAD wearing a glass in overcast condition ?




ahahahaha I was thinking the same thing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Bhai log.. match abhi khatam nehi huwa hain... cricket hai bhai... kuch bhi ho sakta hain... wait for the second inning before giving left n right verdicts by both side supporters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Crixus said:


> He seems like playing from Indian side


Yea lol. The problem with Pakistani bowling attack is that there is only one quality pacer that is Amir. So all batsmen needed to do was to play Amir safe and beat other bowlers. Only if they had 2-3 quality pacers then batsmen would been forced to take risk to score runs.


----------



## ito

Target 324 in 48 overs.


----------



## darksider

Rajkumar said:


> ahahahaha I was thinking the same thing lol


For hiding his tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

H!TchHiker said:


> I think we will make 230 or best 240 ..club cricketers will perform better then this team ..
> Thanks GOD we don't have Bangladesh in our group otherwise we would have lost to them too


Arre Bangladesh is still good enough thank god. Afghanistan nahi hai.

Otherwise is team ko to who Bhi bat se dho ke wapis bhejte.


----------



## Sam.

Wahab missed his bowling century. Sad day.


----------



## Trango Towers

Pakistani players will only win when they are paid to win and fined when lose


----------



## scionoftheindus

G0dfather said:


>


In my city everything is going on as usual...no excitement


----------



## Nabil365

H!TchHiker said:


> I think we will make 230 or best 240 ..club cricketers will perform better then this team ..
> Thanks GOD we don't have Bangladesh in our group otherwise we would have lost to them too


Yeah we could have scored above 300 like what we did with England.But look at our pathetic Bowling...


----------



## ito

The fielding of Pakistan team is ages behind other nations. Even BD is a better fielding side than this Pak side.


----------



## Sloth 22

Fitness of Pakistani Team will be a question, regardless of the result. 2 Players forced out....


----------



## duhastmish

ito said:


> Target 324 in 48 overs.


Wo 1324 kar do. Banane kiske baap ne hain. Half of them have tuti futi hath paar.
Bc Natak kar ke ground se Bhag Gaye.

This match is just not worth indo pak battle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Well, first 10 over decide I take bed or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Bad captaincy, horrible fielding costed Pakistan a lot today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

ito said:


> The fielding of Pakistan team is ages behind other nations. Even BD is a better fielding side than this Pak side.



Fielding is terrible. Way too many leaks. Horrendous dropped catches. No discipline.


----------



## Choppers

It's a chaseable score we fell short by 30-40 runs.


----------



## duhastmish

Musafir117 said:


> Well, first 10 over decide I take bed or not


Bed take karo ya nahi.

Par aaj neend nahi ayegi

Lol (pun intended) match dekh Bhai daru pee aur galiyan do.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Musafir117 said:


> Well, first 10 over decide I take bed or not



Same here, but 5 will be enough for me. I'll be off to playing footy. They need a blazing start without losing wickets. By blazing I mean fast and furious on steroids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Only miracle can save Pakistani.


----------



## ito

scorpionx said:


> Bad captaincy, horrible costed Pakistan a lot today.



Captaincy was fine, but the players have let down the Captain. Anyway... the half the match is still to be played. So game is still on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan 345

Wahab riaz previous record against India is poor.he was selected again because there is a strong lobby behind him.look at his performance I mean lol.even I can hit a six on wahab riaz bowl. He will continue to be selected against India because he thinks he deserves it lol. I think Pakistan will be defeated just because of this wahhab riaz.he always sits with captain or coach in the dressing room.inzamam must be sacked immediately after this tournament exit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

H!TchHiker said:


> 350 India will make it easily and Pakistan will be out at 220 ...world class attack bowling ..as no comparison between two teams ..*India is far ahead in every way* ...
> Good batting but one sided match no enthusiasm to watch



Not only India. All teams leaving West Indies and BD are far ahead than Pakistan in ODI. We are the worst in ODI today.


----------



## Crixus

Now the quality of India Pakistan match is far far lower then 90s .... seems like wastage of time .. still they have to bat and its cricket nothing is impossible ... Shoaib Malik has potential to score big runs


911 said:


> Yea lol. The problem with Pakistani bowling attack is that there is only one quality pacer that is Amir. So all batsmen needed to do was to play Amir safe and beat other bowlers. Only if they had 2-3 quality pacers then batsmen would been forced to take risk to score runs.


----------



## Kedardel

Get able target


----------



## 911

Sarfaraz in last 2 balls when rain started was like , Chalen? ab to barish aa gyi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

Arsalan Zaheer said:


> Wahab riaz previous record against India is poor.he was selected again because there is a strong lobby behind him.look at his performance I mean lol.even I can hit a six on wahab riaz bowl. He will continue to be selected against India because he thinks he deserves it lol. I think Pakistan will be defeated just because of this wahhab riaz.he always sits with captain or coach in the dressing room.inzamam must be sacked immediately after this tournament exit.



Wahab only concentrates on speed. Fast bowling is more than speed. No length, line, variation etc. His bowling cost Pakistan badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

This score is not hard to chase but .....





For south african, English and Australuan batsman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I dont know why they included him in team..he leaked more runs againt England in last series


He hs gud relations w bowling coach.
Sohail khan deopped and Fawad Alam wont evee get a chance w 50+ avg. Some duffer harris sohail selected for umar akmal.


----------



## Areesh

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> This score is not hard to chase but .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For south african, English and Australuan batsman



India actually under performed today. They would lose against SA, Aus and England if they performed in the way they performed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mo12

This is a good first game for India to get prepared for South Africa, that game will decide who will top the group I feel.


----------



## Areesh

imadul said:


> He hs gud relations w bowling coach.
> Sohail khan deopped and Fawad Alam wont evee get a chance w 50+ avg. Some duffer harris sohail selected for umar akmal.



True. Sohail Khan might have his own flaws but still he it far better than piece of sh!t riaz.


----------



## 911

Crixus said:


> Now the quality of India Pakistan match is far far lower then 90s .... seems like wastage of time .. still they have to bat and its cricket nothing is impossible ... Shoaib Malik has potential to score big runs


True that. Worst thing they did was choosing to bowl after winning toss. It seems they were trying to think out of the box just as Sarfaraz said in the interview.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Pakistani blind team can do better Fielding than this team ..Saalay Aankh aur Aqaal dono ke aandhe


----------



## imadul

Rajkumar said:


> ahahahaha I was thinking the same thing lol


He didn't want to be recognized


----------



## maximuswarrior

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> This score is not hard to chase but .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For south african, English and Australuan batsman



You hit the nail on the head. Those three can chase this score. It'll be something if Pak chase this down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Great Sachin said:


> Amir knew if he continue he will be beaten badly in death overs....


Yes, he is a wise baller and wahb took some clues from his wisdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Areesh said:


> India actually under performed today. They would lose against SA, Aus and England if they performed in the way they performed today.


Game was under the control of Pakistan until 40 overs..6 runs per over is fine but 129 runs in last 9/10 overs pakistan lost the plot

Others team if leak runs then have ability to chase it the way england chase 300 plus easily


----------



## maximuswarrior

Areesh said:


> India actually under performed today. They would lose against SA, Aus and England if they performed in the way they performed today.



Exactly what I'm thinking. India could have posted a much larger total. Kohli wasn't in his groove. He missed out today.


----------



## imadul

Musafir117 said:


> Well, first 10 over decide I take bed or not


And take 2 sleeping pills too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

Areesh said:


> India actually under performed today. They would lose against SA, Aus and England if they performed in the way they performed today.



Yes. Rohit , Dhawan and Even Kohli took too many dots. Lets see how the bowling goes.



maximuswarrior said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking. India could have posted a much larger total. Kohli wasn't in his groove. He missed out today.



Yep, first ~30 overs, the run rate was too low, if the practice matches played here is taken as a bench mark.


----------



## hembo

911 said:


> Sarfaraz in last 2 balls when rain started was like , Chalen? ab to barish aa gyi





I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## terry5

Seems Pakistan crowds left to go home unless there coming back with eggs and flour and curry powder to decorate the players with


----------



## 911

We can't underestimate Pakistani batsmen. Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## BATMAN

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> This score is not hard to chase but .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For south african, English and Australuan batsman



If Najam Sethi is sacked, we can have better team.


----------



## Grevion

India ki batting thi to Hawa, Aandhi, Toofan, Baarish sab tha. Ab Pakistan ki batting aayi hai to nice dhoop nikal gayi. Allah mehrban hai Pakistani batsman par.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Choppers said:


> It's a chaseable score we fell short by 30-40 runs.


 Had it been a 50 over match, we would. Have scored additional 30 40 runs.


----------



## Musafir117

Azhar give me more headache than Wahab wo ziyada run deta hai tou ye banata hi nahi

Nice 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

Grevion said:


> India ki batting thi to Hawa, Aandhi, Toofan, Baarish sab tha. Ab Pakistan ki batting aayi hai to nice dhoop nikal gayi. Allah mehrban hai Pakistani batsman par.


You can never say that in England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

maximuswarrior said:


> Wahab only concentrates on speed. Fast bowling is more than speed. No length, line, variation etc. His bowling cost Pakistan badly.



No he balled well but batsmen are too good. They make 350 very off and on.


----------



## hembo

Musafir117 said:


> Azhar give me more headache than Wahab wo ziyada run deta hai tou ye banata hi nahi
> 
> Nice 4



 that cracked me up..... lol..


----------



## Areesh

Wahab Riaz ko military court bhejo.



Surya 1 said:


> Had it been a 50 over match, we would. Have scored additional 30 40 runs.



Oh chaha. It isn't about overs. Your team played slow and if you played like this against teams like South Africa and Australia than you are in trouble. 

That is what people are saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maler

Sloth 22 said:


> Yep, first ~30 overs, the run rate was too low, if the practice matches played here is taken as a bench mark.



It still is a India/Pakistan match, so match pressure was there and they were extra cautious!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

But India has lost just 1 wicket and they can smash as much they can in last 10 hours and this was what happened ...but still they can scoe 20-25 more runs


Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Game was under the control of Pakistan until 40 overs..6 runs per over is fine but 129 runs in last 9/10 overs pakistan lost the plot
> 
> Others team if leak runs then have ability to chase it the way england chase 300 plus easily


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistanis always avoid batting, they always attempt to contain opponent with bowling, and than bat under less pressure.
Now this is bloody nonsense strategy of Pakistan team, has been going on from last 2 decades.
Result is that our batsmen don't have enough experience of batting in international matches.
On top of that we have selfish opener Azhar Ali, who has zero talent and play in one day, like 10 days test match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

India will win inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Areesh said:


> My feelings about Wahab Riaz right now
> 
> View attachment 401391



Just wait for batsmen.


----------



## Curious_Guy

توبہ توبہ


Areesh said:


> My feelings about Wahab Riaz right now
> 
> View attachment 401391


----------



## Crixus

But Ind vs Pak is always different and players are more cautious ..... may be except wahab  


Areesh said:


> Wahab Riaz ko military court bhejo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh chaha. It isn't about overs. Your team played slow and if you played like this against teams like South Africa and Australia than you are in trouble.
> 
> That is what people are saying.


----------



## Areesh

Curious_Guy said:


> توبہ توبہ



Wahab Riaz nai hi kaha tha kisi bandai ko. Don't blame me


----------



## G0dfather

Good start. Pakistan will win


----------



## Areesh

Crixus said:


> But Ind vs Pak is always different and players are more cautious ..... may be except wahab



Wahab is cr@p irrespective of opponent. Us ko to bengali bhi peet dain.


----------



## Musafir117

Not bad so far
Indian bowlers are so weak bowl even can't getting in bat no bounce


----------



## CBU-105

The last few overs probably did them in and destroyed their morale. 

India/Pak though, so you never know how someone's motivation kicks in and they have the innings of their life.. not over till it's over. 

I want a good fight, but then India prevails..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Dang rain again


----------



## Areesh

Musafir117 said:


> Dang rain again



Alhumdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

yaar ek baat to hai vo Wasim akram wala class missing hai 


Areesh said:


> Wahab is cr@p irrespective of opponent. Us ko to bengali bhi peet dain.


----------



## darksider

And rain started again
Masha allah


----------



## Areesh

Crixus said:


> yaar ek baat to hai vo Wasim akram wala class missing hai



Aur yeh baigharat apnai aap ko third W kehta hai


----------



## Turingsage

Rain may save or give Pakistan a win via D/L


----------



## maximuswarrior

Decent start by Pak. Rain could be a factor here.


----------



## Great Sachin

Areesh said:


> My feelings about Wahab Riaz right now
> 
> View attachment 401391


that is not correct


----------



## Areesh

Great Sachin said:


> that is not correct



What??


----------



## Alphacharlie

Abdul Wahab - Huge respect for Cricket Sportsmanship & Strength of Character shown by you inspite of injury.. 

I am your foe but you need to be Appreciated


----------



## CBU-105

damn rain plays in Pakistan's favour...


----------



## Surya 1

Areesh said:


> Wahab Riaz ko military court bhejo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh chaha. It isn't about overs. Your team played slow and if you played like this against teams like South Africa and Australia than you are in trouble.
> 
> That is what people are saying.





Areesh said:


> Wahab Riaz ko military court bhejo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh chaha. It isn't about overs. Your team played slow and if you played like this against teams like South Africa and Australia than you are in trouble.
> 
> That is what people are saying.


Calm down Munna. We have easily chased big 300s against Australia an Africa as well.


----------



## scionoftheindus

Pakistan First said:


> Here is our weather expert correspondent Nagraj from the ground: "It is about 13-14 degrees but not really cold. Kumble has already had a good look at the pitch."
> 
> If early indications are anything to go by Bumrah, Bhuvneshwar and Hardik, who have all marked their run-ups, will feature in the seam attack alongside Umesh. "Shikhar, Rohit, Virat, Yuvi, Dhoni, Jadhav, Pandya, Jadeja, Bhuvi, Umesh, Bumrah," will be the likely XI informs Nagraj
> 
> 
> Now that is called a "Defeatist Mindset".
> 
> Regarding being favourites, with a population like India's you will always have more followers and supporters in the world.
> 
> Your post won't take away an iota of satisfaction and fun we will get from beating India today.


I dont know why, I am not as much interestedmin this match as I used to be during indo pak ones earlier..maybe it has got to do with weak pakistani side..besides this frequent rain isnt helping things either


----------



## darksider

Allah ney barish ko hamari maddad k liye beja hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

The 300+ score was always on the cards. The warmup against BD was a sign of things to come. We had the score under control around 40th over. It all went downhill after that.

This is a decent start by Pak. As long as wickets don't fall and we keep ticking along anything is possible. Weather can play a deciding factor.

India played a good knock, but as someone said, we still have to play our inning.


----------



## Areesh

Madiha Naqi from Samaa TV liked my tweet today. 

Mera din to acha guzar gaya


----------



## Areesh

Surya 1 said:


> Calm down Munna. We have easily chased big 300s against Australia an Africa as well.



Acha ab dafa ho jao.


----------



## Choppers

Pakistan can win dis match as per D/L method


----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> My feelings about Wahab Riaz right now
> 
> View attachment 401391


Come on.....


----------



## Great Sachin

Areesh said:


> What??


if player is not good ..dont select him in team....but dont abuse him


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> Come on.....



It was his own comments to a fan after crap bowling.



Great Sachin said:


> if player is not good ..dont select him in team....but dont abuse him



It was his own comments to a fan


----------



## H!TchHiker

Areesh said:


> Not only India. All teams leaving West Indies and BD are far ahead than Pakistan in ODI. We are the worst in ODI today.


Bangladesh is also far ahead ..we are down by one number in ranking and remember the result of last series with Bangladesh ..
Thanks we don't have Afghanistan they could have beat this team


----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> It was his own comments to a fan after crap bowling.
> 
> 
> 
> It was his own comments to a fan


Wow.... seriously????


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> Wow.... seriously????



Yup. He deleted the tweet but not before people took screenshot.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Choppers said:


> Pakistan can win dis match as per D/L method


Pakistan can win even without D/L if play sensible ..its not immposible thing to score 300 plus on this pitch but then Pakistan get in panic mode if lose few wickets


----------



## Surya 1

Areesh said:


> Acha ab dafa ho jao.


Tu logout hoja. Safe log there liye data.


----------



## Areesh

Surya 1 said:


> Tu logout hoja. Safe log there liye data.



Shut up


----------



## H!TchHiker

duhastmish said:


> Arre Bangladesh is still good enough thank god. Afghanistan nahi hai.
> 
> Otherwise is team ko to who Bhi bat se dho ke wapis bhejte.


You are right Afghanistan can beat this team too


----------



## imadul

Areesh said:


> Wahab Riaz ko military court bhejo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh chaha. It isn't about overs. Your team played slow and if you played like this against teams like South Africa and Australia than you are in trouble.
> 
> That is what people are saying.


Two catches dropped. Indian would have been 270-280 7 down.


----------



## Areesh

imadul said:


> Two catches dropped. Indian would have been 270-280 7 down.



True.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

H!TchHiker said:


> You are right Afghanistan can beat this team too


Now this is too much lol
You can say bhutsn can beat Pakistan


----------



## Choppers

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Pakistan can win even without D/L if play sensible ..its not immposible thing to score 300 plus on this pitch but then Pakistan get in panic mode if lose few wickets


Pakistan can't chase without Afridi.


----------



## khujliwal

Ye groundsmen logon ne bc covers ke ooper go karting shuru kar diya hai.


----------



## Areesh

Choppers said:


> Pakistan can't chase without Afridi.



LMAO Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Choppers said:


> Pakistan can't chase without Afridi.


Depend on which pitch we are playing. I dont think scoring runs on this pitch is hard if you stay in there


----------



## Max

No confidence in bowling, Pathetic feilding, still waiting for miracle in Batting..


----------



## Musafir117

Anyone from Birmingham?


----------



## Turingsage

if the chase is reduced to 30 overs, the target will be revised to 229


----------



## Areesh

Turingsage said:


> if the chase is reduced to 30 overs, the target will be revised to 229



Too much for Pakistan.


----------



## H!TchHiker

41 overs and Pakistan have to make 289 lol what a joke ham sa 200 nai banany thay Yahya 289 ...lol ...
Now Pakistani team have excuse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Its gross how a international player use such language  


Areesh said:


> It was his own comments to a fan after crap bowling.
> 
> 
> 
> *It was his own comments to a fan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

H!TchHiker said:


> 41 overs and Pakistan have to make 289 lol what a joke ham sa 200 nai banany thay Yahya 289 ...lol ...
> Now Pakistani team have excuse



89 karlo. Ho jaye ga


----------



## singlefighter

H!TchHiker said:


> 41 overs and Pakistan have to make 289 lol what a joke ham sa 200 nai banany thay Yahya 289 ...lol ...
> Now Pakistani team have excuse


What a joke 42 balls reduced and just 35 runs shorten?


----------



## imadul

Musafir117 said:


> Anyone from Birmingham?


Match will start 10-15 min. Hope overs are not chopped further


----------



## H!TchHiker

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Now this is too much lol
> You can say bhutsn can beat Pakistan


We can loose to Ireland so Afghanistan is much better now a days as compare to standard we have


----------



## Areesh

Crixus said:


> Its gross how a international player use such language



He is an idiot. Should be kicked out after this match. But then this is PCB. He would continue to play for Pakistan.


----------



## H!TchHiker

singlefighter said:


> What a joke 42 balls reduced and just 35 runs shorten?


Lol this team is itself a joke ..result will be unchanged in any condition whatever the balls and runs are



Areesh said:


> 89 karlo. Ho jaye ga


Yes may be if we have a good partnership ..


----------



## hembo

289 from 41 overs.. What do u think guys... Full sun shine now, no more overcast condition..


----------



## Areesh

H!TchHiker said:


> Lol this team is itself a joke ..result will be unchanged in any condition whatever the balls and runs are
> 
> 
> Yes may be if we have a good partnership ..



Send this team to Nangarhar to fight against ISIS. Suits them as punishment.


----------



## Musafir117

O


imadul said:


> Match will start 10-15 min. Hope overs are not chopped further


O Bhai yahan raat ke 2 bajne wale hain. 
267 in 36.1 overs


----------



## H!TchHiker

hembo said:


> 289 from 41 overs.. What do u think guys... Full sun shine now, no more overcast condition..


Hahahhhahahhhhaha you still need to think bhai Salam hay Apka optimism Ko ya mazak kr rahy ho


----------



## ravi gupta

hembo said:


> 289 from 41 overs.. What do u think guys... Full sun shine now, no more overcast condition..


Na ho payega.


----------



## singlefighter

hembo said:


> 289 from 41 overs.. What do u think guys... Full sun shine now, no more overcast condition..


It must be reduced to the 41 overs and target must be 260


----------



## Crixus

He should learn from Younis Khan or Abdur Razzaq 


Areesh said:


> He is an idiot. Should be kicked out after this match. But then this is PCB. He would continue to play for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

hembo said:


> 289 from 41 overs.. What do u think guys... Full sun shine now, no more overcast condition..



No chance for Pakistan. We know our team very well.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Areesh said:


> Send this team to Nangarhar to fight against ISIS. Suits them as punishment.


No we should send them to India and tell India these are isi agent ..let the India decide punishment then


----------



## vikata

Areesh said:


> He is an idiot. Should be kicked out after this match. But then this is PCB. He would continue to play for Pakistan.


u always had guys like wahab who never used to apply their brain while bowling i remember shami,and gul
but at the same time u guys had mohammad asif 
i wish he could have played longer 
an absolute delight to watch and have seen even sachin and dravid against him in serious trouble
truly a genius


----------



## Dhara

Clearly a cheating...during Indian innings they stop match 3 time and only reduced two over but during Pakistani inning for one time they reduced 7 overs.

Let the rain 2 more times and they will give 200 score in 15 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Calm down guys. Let's shaharyar khan and Najam Sethi win even Pakistan team loss the match. Try to understand and don't expect much with such selection and new talent. Still, it's just a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

vikata said:


> u always had guys like wahab who never used to apply their brain while bowling i remember shami,and gul
> but at the same time u guys had mohammad asif
> i wish he could have played longer
> an absolute delight to watch and have seen even sachin and dravid against him in serious trouble
> truly a genius


Then we have satay baz and nashay baz and the rest is what we have


----------



## CBU-105

cautious start, wickets in hand, I wouldn't be losing hope just yet if I were a Pakistani.


----------



## Well.wisher

O o 0 .. 

Terry you were right , we need a bird trainer to train a pigeon to poop on India's players heads .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhara

now Pakistan have to chase 265 runs in 36 overs.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Great, a maiden over is what we need now!
Durr fittay muh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

H!TchHiker said:


> Then we have satay baz and nashay baz and the rest is what we have



Pata nahi sarai baighairat hamain hi kyun miltai hain. Naseeb hi kharab hai.


----------



## hembo

At this stage, we were 26-0, Pakistan is 32-0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Rain Rain come again please save the game!!


----------



## singlefighter

Crixus said:


> Even Pakistanis are not claiming any Cheating ??? are you really Indian ?


What do you think its not cheating?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Is duckworth and Lewis Indians ? 
Hahahaha what a joke but not as big as joke Pakistan team 

Hope flies shit on your kebabs and you get sick


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Dhara said:


> Clearly a cheating...during Indian innings they stop match 3 time and only reduced two over but during Pakistani inning for one time they reduced 7 overs.
> 
> Let the rain 2 more times and they will give 200 score in 15 overs.




LOL


----------



## Crixus

I am not sure ask the guy who is claiming that there is cheating against Pakistan


singlefighter said:


> What do you think its not cheating?


----------



## Grevion

Azhar ka shaandar chauka.
Pakistani kheme me ummid ki nayi lahar.


----------



## H!TchHiker

CBU-105 said:


> cautious start, wickets in hand, I wouldn't be losing hope just yet if I were a Pakistani.


Cause we know our team ...they are better only in Shampo and cream ads now a days nothing more ..


----------



## H!TchHiker

Areesh said:


> Pata nahi sarai baighairat hamain hi kyun miltai hain. Naseeb hi kharab hai.


Naseeb nai kartoot kharab hain ...abe Yaha koi Ayga selectors didn't select talented players ..ya talented players hain kaha? Jo ak ad hota wo bik jata hay ya nasha ma lag jata


----------



## Homosapien

Azhar is playing nice.


----------



## Great Sachin

pakistani playing well


----------



## Grevion

Out out!


----------



## G0dfather

Gone.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

First wicket down


----------



## Homosapien

Shehzad out, first wicket of Pakistan falls.


----------



## Great Sachin

oooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttt


----------



## Grevion

Shehzad was asking to Azhar bhai DRS le lu kya? Tujhe kya lagta hai bach jaunga?


----------



## hembo

Pakistani Kohli out for 12 (strike rate 54%)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

should have asked for Review.


----------



## Kaniska

Good going from both sides...nice to see both sides competing well..


----------



## H!TchHiker

shukar hay ya 2 no Kohli out hogya ...


Grevion said:


> Shehzad was asking to Azhar bhai DRS le lu kya? Tujhe kya lagta hai bach jaunga?


Azhar said ja bhai tu Chala ja ya Zada acha ha


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Babar has come...Heard he is a good player.


----------



## Musafir117

Good good 
Shehzad acha geya


----------



## Grevion

Babar comes to crease.


----------



## Dhara

hembo said:


> He is a baighariyat false flagger, too ashamed of his shite of motherland to show his true nationality... ignore..


@Icarus


----------



## H!TchHiker

Kaniska said:


> Good going from both sides...nice to see both sides competing well..


Competing ...this should give a new meaning to word


----------



## Musafir117

Azhar tou gussa kha geya


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Out!


----------



## Grevion

H!TchHiker said:


> shukar hay ya 2 no Kohli out hogya ...
> 
> Azhar said ja bhai tu Chala ja ya Zada acha ha


Azhar said - Bhai tu chala hi ja yaha rah kr bhi tune konsa pahad ukhad lena hai.


----------



## hembo

Ajaxpaul said:


> Babar has come...Heard he is a good player.



He is. One to look out for future.. good talent..


----------



## 911

These 2 players Azahar Ali and Babar Azam can win match for Pakistan....


----------



## Great Sachin

1 down..bad for D\L score


----------



## Ajaxpaul

hembo said:


> He is. One to look out for future.. good talent..



He was good in under 19...Has 5 centuries and 59 avg...He seems good.


----------



## Grevion

Ye Unmesh Yadav londa ball to badhiya dalta hai lekin wicket nahi nikal pata


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Missed India's batting, didn't even remember. Damn!

That's okay though, I'm here now to make sure Pakistan lose.


----------



## H!TchHiker

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Missed India's batting, didn't even remember. Damn!
> 
> That's okay though, I'm here now to make sure Pakistan lose.


lol our players are enough to make sure this ..you can take rest and come an hour they will do the job for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Delaying tactics ???


----------



## Great Sachin

pakistan ke saare players injured hai kya


----------



## hembo

India fielding like Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

Second gone.


----------



## hembo

Just when I thought so, Jadeja pulls out a blinder..


----------



## Crixus

out


----------



## Ajaxpaul

2nd gone


----------



## Choppers

Sir makes his presence felt


----------



## Musafir117

Good mis fielding


----------



## padamchen

Babar looked nervous.


----------



## Sky lord

Bye bye Babar 




Hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

It's better if Sarfraz come himself now


----------



## Rahil khan

Crixus said:


> out



Any sign of heavy duty nimbus clouds coming towards stadium ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Missed India's batting, didn't even remember. Damn!
> 
> That's okay though, I'm here now to make sure Pakistan lose.



You don't have to, your 11 men crew, dressed up in Pakistani jerseys, are more than enough.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

American Pakistani said:


> You don't have to, your 11 men crew, dressed up in Pakistani jerseys, are more than enough.



Ye bik gayi hai Gormint?


----------



## Great Sachin

I like the bat speed of Babar


----------



## duhastmish

babar ki chai thandi ho ri thi.
he is gone enjoying his english tea.


----------



## G0dfather

Catch dropped.


----------



## Crixus

catch dropped


----------



## Ajaxpaul

India fielding worse than pakistan


----------



## duhastmish

ye sallon ne paise khai hain. dropping catch misfields.


----------



## Great Sachin

its ok....pressure game


----------



## American Pakistani

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Ye bik gayi hai Gormint?



J0ke Mara tha ray, tu tou serious hoyagay.

But don't worry, pakistani squad is playing to make sure india win the match.


----------



## ravi gupta

Pakistani Fan said:


> We are still in the match. PSL has given confidence to our players.


playing very xlow.


----------



## Great Sachin

Pakistan run rate reduced from 5.5 to 4.5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

What's the score guys... Pakistan jeet gaya kya?


----------



## ghameed

Match is in India's hands now



Pakistani Fan said:


> We are still in the match. PSL has given confidence to our players.



Another 5 overs and the run rate will touch ten ...


----------



## Turingsage

required run rate is over 8.5


----------



## Secret Service

they should fight atleast.. dont give away the match


----------



## JanjaWeed

Damn...looks like result is certain now.. No more rain for rest of the day!


----------



## Crixus

Azhar is doing good .... 


secretservice said:


> they should fight atleast.. dont give away the match


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

did not watch a single moment of Indian batting and watching the breif moment from Pakistani batting and just a boring match


----------



## terry5

Hafeez is at a test match 
I don't know what to say but laugh


----------



## ravi gupta

Pakistani Fan said:


> They are not able to score against hardik pandu who is a new comer.


he is a part time bowler.


----------



## Tom M

Azhar is trying to give a decent fight. Good


----------



## Secret Service

Crixus said:


> Azhar is doing good ....


i dont consider him one day player... he cant even keep his bat straight.


----------



## padamchen

One Pakistani batter looks like Virat.


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

Pakistan is good test side but in ODI?


----------



## G0dfather

Third gone


----------



## Tom M

secretservice said:


> i dont consider him one day player... he cant even keep his bat straight.


But it seems like he is the only one worth today.


----------



## Crixus

Buddy you know the problem with people of South Asia they are very good in giving certificates .... see the hard work this guy put to reach there are we are just passing comments  


secretservice said:


> i dont consider him one day player... he cant even keep his bat straight.


----------



## Tom M

secretservice said:


> i dont consider him one day player... he cant even keep his bat straight.



Oops, sorry he's gone.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

I would have liked a tough contest.

This is a cakewalk


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

200 runs in 20 overs?  what are they doing?


----------



## ito

Another Pakistani wicket gone.


----------



## terry5

Nice one


----------



## duhastmish

lo bhai azhgar zooraat bhi gaya.


----------



## Choppers

pakistan should play like 20-20 now.


----------



## padamchen

Wish they can make a Test world cup.

One of the upsides of 50 and 20 overs cricket on test cricket is that almost all tests now end before 5 days.


----------



## G0dfather

Damaad ji on crease now.


----------



## padamchen

Pakistani Fan said:


> Chinese Virat ??



Hafeez?

Little similarity is there.

At least with helmet on.


----------



## Secret Service

Crixus said:


> Buddy you know the problem with people of South Asia they are very good in giving certificates .... see *the hard work this guy put to reach there* are we are just passing comments


yes he is very hard working guy which made him captain of the team year ago. look at his records, you will come to know, he is a world class player.


----------



## duhastmish

damad ji ko 2 choke freeeeeeeee!

lo ji


----------



## Choppers

shoib malik hits consecutive 4's bringing pakistan back in the game


----------



## terry5

sack the coach the management and the board 
Embarrassing


----------



## Surya 1

Great Sachin said:


> its ok....pressure game


 Pressure Kane ka? WO bhi Pakistan me same?


----------



## Secret Service

what a SIX


----------



## duhastmish

damad ji ka chakkaa!

bas karo ghosdi walo. ab kya apna makaan naam karoge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

ball gum 

Guess what Sania Mirja will be thinking at this time that her miya is scoring runs or one Pakistani player is giving hard time to India


duhastmish said:


> damad ji ko 2 choke freeeeeeeee!
> 
> lo ji


----------



## The Sandman

Damaad ji? WTH?   chlo acha hai no one's fighting here  but still cricket boring game hogyi hai yr our countries should focus on football now.


----------



## ParachinarTorkham

Pakistani Fan said:


> India under pressure now.Pakistan on top.


dudewa seriously?? 

run rate is arnd 10 and pressure me india? 
go take a walk bro


----------



## baajey

very inyeresting batting by pak right now. india still on top
113/3 in 23.1


----------



## G0dfather

Brilliant throw..... Damaad ji gone


----------



## Surya 1

Gone


----------



## ito

another wicket gone


----------



## Crixus

damad ji out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom M

WOW, what a run out. Shoaib was away by a mile I guess.


----------



## duhastmish

Crixus said:


> ball gum
> 
> Guess what Sania Mirja will be thinking at this time that her miya is scoring runs or one Pakistani player is giving hard time to India


kuan mein sania mirja.

bc ye gaya malik. jad3ja iska baap hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Brilliant.


----------



## ravi gupta

Crixus said:


> ball gum
> 
> Guess what Sania Mirja will be thinking at this time that her miya is scoring runs or one Pakistani player is giving hard time to India


Damaad ji Out.


----------



## Secret Service

Malik ghar geya..


----------



## baajey

damad ji ke saare shots maaf.


----------



## duhastmish

baajey said:


> damad ji ke saare shots maaf.


maaf to nahi par damad ji ki maiiya ka .....


----------



## jaatram

Sir Jadeja for you guys !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vishvamitra

Rajpooti throw!


----------



## newb3e

These clowns are fucking joke! Hope we dont play international cricket ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Which one ....... ground floor ya first floor ????  


jaatram said:


> *Sir Jadeja* for you guys !!!


----------



## Grevion

Pakistani Fan said:


> Four. Jadeja under pressure.


Bhai naye ho lagta hai.


----------



## duhastmish

ye sarfraz pagal ho gaya bc.

itne paise kha ke bhi chokkka?

namak haram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kedardel

What a throw to get Damad out. Amazing Sir Jadeja.
Sania why u had to do this to us. 
Now its only going through the motions for the Pakistani team from here.


----------



## duhastmish

Pakistani Fan said:


> Four. Jadeja under pressure.


bhai ye khule saand hain. ye nhi darte haar se


----------



## Choppers

Pakistani Fan said:


> Four. Jadeja under pressure.


yeah.. pakistan in commanding position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

duhastmish said:


> ye sarfraz pagal ho gaya bc.
> 
> itne paise kha ke bhi chokkka?
> 
> namak haram


Lagta hai .. PK ka saroor abhi tak hai....


----------



## Grevion

duhastmish said:


> ye sarfraz pagal ho gaya bc.
> 
> itne paise kha ke bhi chokkka?
> 
> namak haram


Isko aur paise chahiye.


----------



## .

lol outperformed by the indians yet again.
We as a nation have zero Sharam ,Playing the Harfeez again .lol what a joke.
Run rate has gone beyond Pakistan's reach ,send in shadaab or its lose.


----------



## Post Colonnial

wow ! RRR >10! make it a T20


----------



## Star Wars

Glad to see Indians and Pakistanis are getting along here


----------



## Sky lord

This is like taking candy from a bunch of little girls.


----------



## Post Colonnial

Northern said:


> lol outperformed by the indians yet again.
> We as a nation have zero Sharam ,Playing the Harfeez again .lol what a joke.
> Run rate has gone beyond Pakistan's reach ,send in shadaab or its lose.



it is ONLY a game


----------



## duhastmish

jaatram said:


> Lagta hai .. PK ka saroor abhi tak hai....


pk to match dekh re hain bhai.
saroor to hoga hi. jaat ke thaath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Pak team today reminds me of Indian team of the late 90's before Dravid and Ganguly...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## G0dfather

Pakistan should declare the innings now.


----------



## Post Colonnial

when total overs are cut do bowlers still get 10 each or is quota reduced?


----------



## Grevion

Star Wars said:


> Glad to see Indians and Pakistanis are getting along here


We missed your kind to have a


----------



## .

Post Colonnial said:


> it is ONLY a game


lol Its when you play in the street or your local club ,but this is different when you play for the country that too when you lose against a pathetic confused team.


----------



## duhastmish

Grevion said:


> Isko aur paise chahiye.


de do salle ko adhanni.

ye hi aukat hai. kharid lo salle ko ipl ke liye.

run nahi to pakode to banayega.


----------



## Surya 1

Match is exactly heading in direction I had predicted.


----------



## ito

another wicket gone


----------



## Great Sachin

out


----------



## Surya 1

Gone


----------



## duhastmish

Pakistani Fan said:


> What ? I don't understand any language other than english.


bro. they are alfa male from stud farm. they dont get scared of defeat.


----------



## G0dfather

5th gone.


----------



## .

Star Wars said:


> Pak team today reminds me of Indian team of the late 90's before Dravid and Ganguly...


Got that right


----------



## Grevion

Post Colonnial said:


> when total overs are cut do bowlers still get 10 each or is quota reduced?


Sab ko thoda thoda mauka milta hai over dalne ka, while one or two bowlers may bowl their full quota.


----------



## newb3e

Star Wars said:


> Glad to see Indians and Pakistanis are getting along here


Boss jagra karnay ki position he nai toh aur kia kar saktay hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

...and Pakistan just collapsed


----------



## Surya 1

How many batsmens are left now?


----------



## Great Sachin

Pakistani Fan said:


> What ? I don't understand any language other than english.


your are not true Pakistani


----------



## duhastmish

ye gareeb sa mareeej kaun out ho gaya?

isko kuch khila ke bhejo .


----------



## ito

Pakistan playing 2000's cricket....seem not playing at home is showing.


----------



## Star Wars

Still, i miss those tension filled matches. Those duels between Sachin and Shoaib Aktar. Aggressive Pakistani pace bowling. Indo-Pak Matches used to be something else all together...

Pakistan desperately needs a Virat Kohli...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Great Sachin said:


> your are not true Pakistani


bro this is internet. you know how they speak in english. must have seen their post match interviews


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

This is like writing a test without studying at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

duhastmish said:


> de do salle ko adhanni.
> 
> ye hi aukat hai. kharid lo salle ko ipl ke liye.
> 
> run nahi to pakode to banayega.


Bhai aaram se don't be too rash on them.
IPL me ball boy bana do ise.


----------



## JanjaWeed

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> This is like writing a test without studying at all.


Or question paper was out even before the test..& you knew it's going to A*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

it is not even raining any more 
out


----------



## G0dfather

6th gone


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Willow TV transmission seems couple of minutes delayed.


----------



## Surya 1

Gone


----------



## duhastmish

lo bhai tu bhi jaaa.

chole bhatoore kha.


----------



## Star Wars

This is not fun anymore  , I want the old days back


----------



## Mustang06




----------



## H!TchHiker

Star Wars said:


> Still, i miss those tension filled matches. Those duels between Sachin and Shoaib Aktar. Aggressive Pakistani pace bowling. Indo-Pak Matches used to be something else all together...
> 
> Pakistan desperately needs a Virat Kohli...[/Q


Bas krdo bas ..we already have to China made self claimed kohli in the form of shahzad and umar Akmal..
On a serious note we loose the match when we start with looser mentality ..can somebody imagine Pakistan starting with a spin..
This Pakistan team in recent years have done one thing good ..it makes sure we loose interest and now we don't sit in front of tv whole day for a match as we know the result ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is what we call Najam Sethi's team India's buddy buddy

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter) , afridi's replacement opener

Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)

Ban Umar Akmal (Banned for dancing yeah right), only domestic league top scorer

Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
Keep Junaid Khan (Out )

I watched Football *Champion's League* yesterday football and great entertainment this present team (cricket) is not even done based on performance. Most inform players were not selected or kept out of team by mysterious circumstances and bogus stories 

Had no expectations before this championship started so no real pain lol I consider this squad just a drama by Najam Sethi to impress his friends in BCCI

All these players mentioned above were banned by mysterious circumstances just before this match

This team is just experimental team .... just a makeshift team


----------



## Sky lord

Sixth wicket. 

Oye Pakistani bhayo Bhaino....anyone need handkerchiefs?


----------



## Post Colonnial

good thing I didn't pay any money to buy channel to watch. Was tempted when I read about Yuvi firing but rain an Pakistani team saved me $


----------



## Salza

Boring one sided match...Pakistan is crappy team...no hard feeling...no disappointment....expected result


----------



## Great Sachin

200 banega kya


----------



## Crixus

Unless untill Wasim akram , Waquar , Abdur razzaq are back .....I dont think that adrenalin pumping contests will happen again


Star Wars said:


> This is not fun anymore  , I want the old days back


----------



## duhastmish

Grevion said:


> Bhai aaram se don't be too rash on them.
> IPL me ball boy bana do ise.


ise mein bihar premier league mein. litti chokhe ki theli naa lagane doon.

chehra dekho salle ka raja bhujia mein se nikla hua besan ka pakoda lagata hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Post Colonnial

Recent overs

•
•
W
2
•
1

•
1
W
•
•
1

•


----------



## Surya 1

10 from 2 balls. Pakistan back I. Game.


----------



## H!TchHiker

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This is what we call Najam Sethi's team India's buddy buddy
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter)
> 
> Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)
> 
> Ban Umar Akmal (Banned for dancing yeah right), only domestic league top scorer
> 
> Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
> Keep Junaid Khan (Out )
> 
> I watched Football Champion's League yesterday and great entertainment this present team is not even done based on performance. Most inform players were not selected or kept out of team by mysterious circumstances and bogus stories
> 
> Had no expectations before this championship started so no real pain lol I consider this squad just a drama by Najam Sethi to impress his friends in BCCI


Sir most of these are satay baz.. so they have to be out


----------



## utraash

Surgical strike by Indian bowlers..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Choppers

6runs..pakistan back in the game


----------



## Great Sachin

Pakistani Fan said:


> Indians does not like to play with us because they are afraid of losing.


totttaly afraid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Crowd aint even cheering on sixes now. This game is over.


----------



## Surya 1

Gone


----------



## jaatram

Is India playing with Jadeja and Pandya only? Is there any other bowler we have?


----------



## G0dfather

The skipper is gone....


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

No aggression in Pakistan. Dad used to say Pakistanis used to taunt that they are beef eaters so healthy and aggressive. Even on the field fire crackers used to fly. Pakistan thought they will be supplied with endless Akrams and Waqars and Anwars and failed to invest properly in its system. If somebody had noticed, even before 2009 Pakistani team was on the decline without any special players like it had in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## foxbat

Great Sachin said:


> 200 banega kya


The question to ask is 175 banega kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Another wicket gone.


----------



## Frank Martin

Sarfaraz gone


----------



## utraash

Ek or gya...Sarfraz


----------



## Crixus

7th batsman out


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

H!TchHiker said:


> Sir most of these are satay baz.. so they have to be out



Evidence suggest that PCB knew about the fact some players will be approached but they did not warn the players. 

They waited and baited the players in collaboraion with Indian Mafia , to get rid of all the performing players


----------



## Great Sachin

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

1st time in life ..praying that pakistan play well and stay in contention of this match till end..

Why Pakistan is not playing with Mohd Irfan...??


----------



## Hulk

Crixus said:


> 7th batsman out


Wish it was a close fought match.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

utraash said:


> Ek or gya...Sarfraz



BC mera transmission delayed hai. Yall are telling me five minutes early.


----------



## .

utraash said:


> Surgical strike by Indian bowlers..


 
lol


----------



## Crixus

Last such player was Shoaib Akhtar  


Rajaraja Chola said:


> No aggression in Pakistan. Dad used to say Pakistanis used to taunt that they are beef eaters so healthy and aggressive. Even on the field fire crackers used to fly. Pakistan thought they will be supplied with endless Akrams and Waqars and Anwars and failed to invest properly in its system. If somebody had noticed, even before 2009 Pakistani team was on the decline without any special players like it had in the past.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

So what happens to Pakistan's chances in this tournament now?


----------



## Surya 1

I had 240 in my mind but it seems difficult.


----------



## baajey

Pakistan gaya.


----------



## JanjaWeed

PAK should rather play cyber cricket instead..at-least a close fight is guaranteed that way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> BC mera transmission delayed hai. Yall are telling me five minutes early.


----------



## jaatram

Looks like pakistani fans left the stadium quite early considering security out on streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Crixus said:


> Last such player was Shoaib Akhtar



Shoaib Akhtar was always overrated. All he had was speed and that too slowly faded away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

fitness makes difference. ye dekho pakistani gareeb se majdoor.

bhai ye kya jail se nikal ke sidhe england bhej diye. ya kisi construction site se.


----------



## Crixus

I am watching any 50 hours match after 3-4 years ....... and no fun 


Hulk said:


> Wish it was a close fought match.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

H!TchHiker said:


> Sir most of these are satay baz.. so they have to be out



*The best peforming players for Pakistani team *

Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter) , *one of Top stroke player from local PSL League*

Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)

Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
Ban Mohammad Nawaz (Season 1 suprise player in league PSL)
Crime met some random person in Hotel lobby yeah right !!!! PCB
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yassir Shah (Not even selected) , best strike spinner in Pakistan lol not in team

Keep Junaid Khan (Out )
Umar Akmal (*Season 2 PSL , player in form*)
Ban Umar Akmal (*Seaon 1, 2, PSL solid player*), Finished Top 3 batsmen

PCB higher uppers are collaborating with Indian mafia to oust their own performing player specially vs Envcounter against India

I have some serious doubs about Loyalty of this Najam Sethi guy , and his inner connection with Indian authorities

*
Who is selected? *

Hafeez (Failed player in PSL season 1, 2)
Wahab Riaz (Ordinary performer in Season 2 of PSL league)


----------



## Crixus

But still he was Adrenalin pushing bowler ..... 


CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Shoaib Akhtar was always overrated. All he had was speed and that too slowly faded away.


----------



## Well.wisher

jaatram said:


> Looks like pakistani fans left the stadium quite early considering security out on streets.


We're standing out of stadium so once our team comes out , we'll give them a good dhulaai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Ispr claims to have scored 5000 runs ans bowled out india for 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## H!TchHiker

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Evidence suggest that PCB knew about the fact some players will be approached but they did not warn the players.
> 
> They waited and baited the players in collaboraion with Indian Mafia , to get rid of all the performing players


Yes put our own greed now also on Indian Mafia..Players were greedy it was simple...Its becoming our habit to always blame others...Did indians ask sharjeel to sit with Booki or PCB asked him ? Does he have its own brain or conscious ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

Pakistan always counted on Aamir....he is batting now


----------



## foxbat

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *The best peforming players for Pakistani team *
> 
> Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter) , afridi's replacement opener
> 
> Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)
> 
> Ban Umar Akmal (Banned for dancing yeah right), only domestic league top scorer
> 
> Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
> Keep Junaid Khan (Out )
> Yassir Shah (Not even selected)
> 
> PCB higher uppers are collaborating with Indian mafia to oust their own performing player specially vs Envcounter against India


You guys are such sore losers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram




----------



## walwal

Very sad to see this kind of game from Pakistani team.


----------



## G0dfather

Catch dropped again.


----------



## jaatram

Well.wisher said:


> We're standing out of stadium so once our team comes out , we'll give them a good dhulaai.


I remember how Brit Pakistanis slammed their team few years ago ...


----------



## utraash

Pakistan batsman to Indian bowlers, 
Acchha chalta hun
Duaaon mein yaad rakhna
Mere zikr ka
Zubaan pe suaad rak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

They should stop crying to play with India.

Its embarrassing to get beaten back n blue again n again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Ab ye Final bhi jeet jaayein toh bhi pitenge ghar pe.


----------



## G0dfather

CRR 4.99
RRR 14.18


----------



## duhastmish

yaar pakistan ko 10 over aur 5 wickwt extra de do. bc bada mja aa ra hai aaj.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jugger

That catch should have been taken, kedar what are you doing? Why delay the inevitable.


----------



## Great Sachin

I never seen such soapy hands of Indian in long time....worst fielding performance...poor than Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Pakistani fans right now ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

lol did they release any video ........


duhastmish said:


> Ispr claims to have scored 5000 runs ans bowled out india for 8.


----------



## H!TchHiker

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Ab ye Final bhi jeet jaayein toh bhi pitenge ghar pe.


Ya next round ma chaly jay to woheeee ak bht baday Aiiiiizaaaaaz k bat hogi...Final to inko dreams ma be nai pata hoga


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Koh(Ke)Li


----------



## H!TchHiker

jaatram said:


> Pakistani fans right now ....


Lol you are wrong ....Paksitani fans now make fun of this team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Great Sachin said:


> I never seen such soapy hands of Indian in long time....worst fielding performance...poor than Pakistan


Its a damp outfield and am sure the ball is wet and slippery


----------



## Hulk

*DOTS GALORE*
72
Dot balls played by Pakistan in their first 20 overs, compared to India's 61. Azhar Ali played 37 of those 72 dot


----------



## JanjaWeed

duhastmish said:


> Ispr claims to have scored 5000 runs ans bowled out india for 8.


Has the CD been released yet..or still being manufactured?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Great Sachin

H!TchHiker said:


> Ya next round ma chaly jay to woheeee ak bht baday Aiiiiizaaaaaz k bat hogi...Final to inko dreams ma be nai pata hoga


next round is semifinal


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just a collaboration between PCB Najam Sethi , and his collaborators in India (Mafia or BCCI), to ensure Indians are given no tough time lol
*
The best peforming players for Pakistani team *

Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter) , *one of Top stroke player from local PSL League*

Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)

Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
Ban Mohammad Nawaz (Season 1 suprise player in league PSL)
Crime met some random person in Hotel lobby yeah right !!!! PCB
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yassir Shah (Not even selected) , best strike spinner in Pakistan lol not in team

Keep Junaid Khan (Out )
Umar Akmal (*Season 2 PSL , player in form*)
Ban Umar Akmal (*Seaon 1, 2, PSL solid player*), Finished Top 3 batsmen
Mohammad Asgar (best fielder in Season 1 , 2 ) & spinner not in team

PCB higher uppers are collaborating with Indian mafia to oust their own performing player specially vs Envcounter against India

I have some serious doubs about Loyalty of this Najam Sethi guy , and his inner connection with Indian authorities

*
Who is selected? *

Hafeez (Failed player in PSL season 1, 2)
Wahab Riaz (Ordinary performer in Season 2 of PSL league) , suprised he is playing 

*YASIR SHAH* our shane warne is not even in the Team ?


----------



## hacker J

I a just wondering so far 3 players got hurt in the leg. 
They forgot their fitness beef u guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Crixus said:


> lol did they release any video ........


bhai what r u saying. pakistani trust their ispr no video needed. 

but video ia under process budget kam hai. to wo youtube se purana wala dubara upload kar denge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Great Sachin said:


> next round is semifinal


We will come back and save the hotel cost ...Bachat is good for us...then spending on these players


----------



## thesolar65

The result of this match is nothing to me, but the GSLV MK3 lunch tomorrow! I think it was on 5th, Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Ye RRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ki saazish hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

H!TchHiker said:


> Lol you are wrong ....Paksitani fans now make fun of this team



Bassss ... kuch mat bol idhar aa !!!


----------



## Crixus

out


----------



## G0dfather

8th gone.

Ramiz raja : "the end is near."


----------



## Sloth 22

8 Down.


----------



## BDforever

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## duhastmish

amir to gareeb ho giya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

H!TchHiker said:


> We will come back and save the hotel cost ...Bachat is good for us...then spending on these players


early flight may cost more....


----------



## Sky lord

The End is Near


----------



## Yaseen1

i think najam sethi will please india and Pakistan will loose this match .unless indian suppoters removed from govt w


----------



## Crixus

naa they have play that in ICJ may be its under construction  


duhastmish said:


> bhai what r u saying. pakistani trust their ispr no video needed.
> 
> but video ia under process budget kam hai. to wo youtube se purana wala dubara upload kar denge.


----------



## utraash

Maja a gya


----------



## H!TchHiker

JanjaWeed said:


> Has the CD been released yet..or still being manufactured?


Q mahool kharab kr rahy ho ISPR ko beech ma laka ..


Great Sachin said:


> early flight may cost more....


we might got early discount as the first one to come back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## G0dfather

So it's over.


----------



## Crixus

out


----------



## Brickwall

India Wins..


----------



## H!TchHiker

Muhammad bin Hamid said:


> i think najam sethi will please india and Pakistan will loose this match .unless indian suppoters removed from govt w


yes najam sehti was playing in the ground along with his supporters..Right


----------



## ito

India won...congrats Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

They are coming out as if to complete the proceedings soon for India. Very shameful from Pakistan.... No fights.. Gifting catches...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

India won but it was not fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Crixus said:


> India won but it was not fun


kya baat kar re ho bhai. taang utha utha ke le lee.
ab kya jaan loge?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

I'm curious. Do these players have Roza?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hacker J

I xpected a fight atleast. But pakistan played lyk they aare playing local game. Not enjoyed


----------



## utraash

India Won by 125 run ...


----------



## Zer0reZ

Crixus said:


> India won but it was not fun


Yeah easy win


----------



## G0dfather

Finally Pakistan declared it's innings at 164 for 9 after 33.4 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Crixus said:


> India won but it was not fun


it was almost as easy as the Bangladesh match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

Gone....


----------



## Paranoid Android

Wat a borinn maach...


----------



## jetray

300 was way too much for pakistan, India should have scored 200 for a good match.


----------



## Crixus

Wahab ..... absent hurt ...............

What dose it mean


----------



## hacker J

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I'm curious. Do these players have Roza?



Hahahaha hehe ryt question i wud lyk to hear that


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Back to Kashmir....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mustang06

Party!


----------



## jaatram

To my Pakistani friends out here !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## G0dfather

Fireworks started in my area.


----------



## Zer0reZ

foxbat said:


> it was almost as easy as the Bangladesh match


Bangladesh is better team than pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## foxbat

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Back to Kashmir....


the result will be the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centurion2016

One sided .............FAR FAR too easy for classy Indians

India guys far fitter more athletic far better team and far better captain.

YUVRAV SINGH mighty lion MOM


----------



## Grevion

Jeet gye


----------



## deckingraj

time has come PCB should issue an official Thank You note to Indian Govt...as their refusal to play in a bilateral series is saving Pakistan team a$$....i mean what a terrible performance...Indian Pakistan matches in such leagues are always full of drama...with killer spirits bringing the best of you...and look at this totally one sided match...shame!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

TV na thodna Bhaio....Woh apni paisa ki hein

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## duhastmish

*lo bhai logo bejjjati khatam. aap log samne aa sakte ho.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Crackers started bursting in my area... 
Jhoom brarabar jhoom.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Zer0reZ said:


> Bangladesh is better team than pakistan



Atleast they end up winning the hearts if not the match


----------



## Surya 1

Pakistan could make half of required score. I had expected better than this from Pakistan. They should have scored at least 250.


----------



## scorpionx

We need to improve our fielding. Otherwise we will pay dearly in the next matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow




----------



## Sloth 22

Where is Inzaman who claimed that Pakistan will defeat India, even before India declared their team???


----------



## G0dfather

Now large scale TV breaking ceremony will start in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

The match wasn't fun, heck our news more interesting in Vijay Malliya in the stands!


----------



## Riz

congrats team india, they out classed our match fixers


----------



## Crixus

India won by 125 runs ..... expected better fight from Pakistan ...just Azhar look promising in whole Pakistani squad


Centurion2016 said:


> One sided .............FAR FAR too easy for classy Indians
> 
> India guys far fitter more athletic far better team and far better captain.
> 
> YUVRAV SINGH mighty lion MOM


----------



## Grevion



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## JanjaWeed

Poor show by Pak..Allout in a rain shortened match.. not good enough!


----------



## Great Sachin

Apna to ho gaya ....now I dont care who wins Champians trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

azhar look good and a promising palyer


Riz said:


> congrats team india, they out classed our match fixers


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Now comes the tough part - Speaking English.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## imadul

A week spinesless, gutless, one dimemsional, ludicrous team than a strong india side.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

*“Statistics are like bikinis… what they reveal is suggestive, what they hide is essential!”*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Ab English bolni padegi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Humiliating defeat for Pakistan. 

They should court martial the captain.


----------



## Sloth 22

Mauka Mauka.....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Need fuukkking Talented Sports MAN not PARCHI PLAYER LOOK TEAM INDIA CRICKET What a PLAY and look this Shaheen Shit team ..!!!!


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Maukaa Maukaaaaaaaaa, Mauka Maukaaaaaaa


----------



## utraash

Where are our Pakistani folks... Don't hide, we will not spare rubbing on your wounds.


----------



## Kesang

Could not even play for 34 overs.Pakistani batsmen never disappoints.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Don't despair; we BD will beat them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

scorpionx said:


> We need to improve our fielding. Otherwise we will pay dearly in the next matches.


Yeah who the fcuk is this Kedhar Jadhav? Team me reservation/quota se aaya hai kya. Couldn't even grab a simple catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

lo bhai sarfraj
thodi si bejjjati bachi hai. bas post match presentation mein apni angrejji jhaad do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sloth 22

Kab aayega......????? 

Mauka Mauka.... Mauka Mauka.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Aur bus in logo is MOU KI FIRING KER WA LO ..!!!!!! 

https://www.geo.tv/ct2017/latest/144446-pressure-is-on-india-not-pakistan-says-sarfraz


----------



## utraash

Virender Sehwag- Pakistani participated in champions trophy to give a good practice match for India. 
Yehudi Sazish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

duhastmish said:


> lo bhai sarfraj
> thodi si bejjjati bachi hai. bas post match presentation mein apni angrejji jhaad do.


Inshaallah boys played well......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just a collaboration between PCB Najam Sethi , and his collaborators in India (Mafia or BCCI), to ensure Indians are given no tough time lol
*
The best peforming players for Pakistani team *

Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter) , *Season 1 Find and Current season inform player out*

Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)

Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
Ban Mohammad Nawaz (Season 1 suprise player in league PSL)
Crime met some random person in Hotel lobby yeah right !!!! PCB, while the lobby security was PCB's job
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yassir Shah (Not even selected) , best strike spinner in Pakistan lol not in team only the main Spinning threat

Keep Junaid Khan (Out )
Umar Akmal (*Season 2 PSL , player in form*)
Ban Umar Akmal (*Seaon 1, 2, PSL solid player*), Finished Top 3 batsmen
Mohammad Asgar (best fielder in Season 1 , 2 ) & spinner not in team

PCB higher uppers are collaborating with Indian mafia to oust their own performing player specially vs Encounter against India

I have some serious doubs about Loyalty of this Najam Sethi guy , and his inner connection with Indian authorities

*
Who is selected? *

Hafeez (Failed player in PSL season 1, 2)

Wahab Riaz (Ordinary performer in Season 2 of PSL league) , suprised he is playing OUT OF FORM and sat in test matches on sideline


*YASIR SHAH* our shane warne is not even in the Team ?


I have serious doubt about Loyalty of some folks in PCB , as they have some "friendship and deep loyalty to India"

This Najam sethi guy was same guy that voted for Big 3 , because some of his friends promised a series with India in return he was given VIP protocol in International Cricket body "A BRIBE really to this *** f****"


----------



## scorpionx

asad71 said:


> Don't despair; we BD will beat them.


Dadu, you lost already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

By the way we should thank Pakistanis.... We were not that good..... but they helped to bring the batsmen to form..... Pakistani caption was an idiot to use spinner on in second over.... Rohit was in trouble by a terrific over by Amir.. ... they could not capitalize.... after the first wicket they should have put the best bowler Instead they used inexperienced spinners....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ParachinarTorkham

where is that old pakistani team?? 

waseem akram
younis
yusuf youhana inzamam where are these guys!! 

such a paindoo team pcb has erected fr quite sm time! 

sad to see pak cricket at such hopeless crossroads


----------



## Crixus

asad71 said:


> Don't despair; we BD will beat them.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Skies

Pakistan never can win against India when the mental pressure/expectation is high. 

Pakistan needs training for that.


India always can handle high pressure, especially their batsmen.


----------



## oFFbEAT

The way India fielded today, I see a very slim chance of them winning the trophy........

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## G0dfather

Pakistani members come out.... Time to ruin the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

duhastmish said:


> lo bhai sarfraj
> thodi si bejjjati bachi hai. bas post match presentation mein apni angrejji jhaad do.


ama laloo parsad angreji jhad sakta hay to sarparaj kyun nahi


----------



## Rafi

Congrats to India, you deserved it. Our team is totally useless and without talent. We will struggle to beat Zimbabwe.

Root and branch reform is required to get it back into any standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## imadul

Pakistan will be playing qualifier for 2019 WC. good $or Nawaz crony najam sethi


----------



## Spring Onion

G0dfather said:


> Pakistani members come out.... Time to ruin the thread.


why rondoos jeet hajam nahi ho rahi kia. yeh lo aa gaye hum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Kaun Kaun apna TV tod raha hai?


----------



## nair

Pakistani captain seems to be happy with the performance.... that's what I felt from his replies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

G0dfather said:


>


 sara bharat naach raha ho ga mehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## duhastmish

Spring Onion said:


> why rondoos jeet hajam nahi ho rahi kia. yeh lo aa gaye hum


oye lo angreji suno. match se jaida bejjati to ye interview mein karate hain.

hopefully we increase our bowling rate? ye rate kyon bada ra hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Dhara said:


> @Icarus
> I watched cricket match after 15 years.
> 
> I will not support again Wah e Guru di soun again.
> 
> I even lost hope on border as well.
> 
> Bye bro @Icarus
> 
> I can't handle the humiliation further leaving this forum.


huh? why


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

nair said:


> Pakistani captain seems to be happy with the performance.... that's what I felt from his replies...



I think he's happy that last nights English practice is paying off.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dhara

Bye guys


----------



## The Sandman

Mubarak ho parosion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

Pakistan needs a complete reform of their cricket board. Incompetence at the top is reflecting in performance on field. After India, Pakistan has always been my favourite team. Sad to see them going downhill like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Pakistan respected their 8th position and played accordingly...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I think he's happy that last nights English practice is paying off.


 Does he realise that they lost the match?


----------



## jaatram

well played Pakistan ... gave our boys a decent run under the sun, we need to pick up our fielding and bowling a little. Let's see Lankans on 8th.


----------



## Spring Onion

Dhara said:


> @Icarus
> I watched cricket match after 15 years.
> 
> I will not support again Wah e Guru di soun again.
> 
> I even lost hope on border as well.
> 
> Bye bro @Icarus
> 
> I can't handle the humiliation further leaving this forum.


haha oo nah nah do not lose hope we Pakistanis are very unpredictable and tough people. border is alive and will be won over. cricket in Pakistan is in shambles. it is just a game. sit back and relex


----------



## G0dfather

Spring Onion said:


> sara bharat naach raha ho ga mehhhhhhhhhh



Don't know about sara Bharat but main toh naach raha tha.


----------



## Dhara

Spring Onion said:


> haha oo nah nah do not lose hope we Pakistanis are very unpredictable and tough people. border is alive and will be won over. cricket in Pakistan is in shambles. it is just a game. sit back and relex


Bye Daughter.
Stay safe.


----------



## scorpionx

Dhara said:


> @Icarus
> I watched cricket match after 15 years.
> 
> I will not support again Wah e Guru di soun again.
> 
> I even lost hope on border as well.
> 
> Bye bro @Icarus
> 
> I can't handle the humiliation further leaving this forum.


It's just a game. Why so serious always?


----------



## Jugger

asad71 said:


> Don't despair; we BD will beat them.


All the very best then to BD team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

duhastmish said:


> oye lo angreji suno. match se jaida bejjati to ye interview mein karate hain.
> 
> hopefully we increase our bowling rate? ye rate kyon bada ra hai?


choro ji.why insult? it is just a foreign language. many non English speaking tenis stars speak the similar way. whats the big deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

thanks to Pakistani team for giving good net practice to Indian team


----------



## Dhara

Pakistani Fan said:


> Bro you are a muslim and muslim dont lose hope. Stay here.


@Icarus 
Check with him bye


----------



## Srinivas

thumps up to team India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paranoid Android



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

To be honest, I know this will not go down well with our neighbours, but India not playing Pakistan for decades now is finally being seen on the international cricket field.

That and the fact that in India Pakistan matches, the cricketers reflect the mindset of their populace.

Read into that what you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

India played like an international team - despite bad fielding.

Pakistan played like a local team.

C'est la difference!


----------



## G0dfather

Yuvi paaji declared Man of the Match, provided much needed support to Virat at crucial time.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Great Sachin said:


> forget political issue....India can not play bilateral series with such a low quality team


sure then you will stay behind in overall record 
50-70
Pakistan lack performance in ICC tournaments don't mean that you will win series easily ..Pakistan record against India is poor only in icc tournament 14-2


----------



## ashok321

Pakistanis leaving stadium for home


----------



## padamchen

Yuvraj made us win our last World Cup.

Heera hai woh.

Timeless. Priceless.


----------



## Sky lord

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> View attachment 401471
> 
> 
> View attachment 401474

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravi gupta

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> sure then you will stay behind in overall record
> 50-70
> Pakistan lack performance in ICC tournaments don't mean that you will win series easily ..Pakistan record against India is poor only in icc tournament 14-2


What about your world cup match performance.
Nice to see your confidence in this team.


----------



## padamchen

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> sure then you will stay behind in overall record
> 50-70
> Pakistan lack performance in ICC tournaments don't mean that you will win series easily ..Pakistan record against India is poor only in icc tournament 14-2



Please bro.

The last few hours were some of the most embarrassing of my over 25 years of watching Indo Pak cricket.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

ravi gupta said:


> What about your world cup match performance.
> Nice to see your confidence in this team.


are you blind ? I included all ICC tournaments including world cups, t20 and champion trophy


----------



## ashok321

India's first success of beating Pakistan is over.

Second success at 5:28 PM >>>> *GSLV MkIII* Up up and away.....


India's heaviest rocket all set for maiden flight

Overall good day for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

padamchen said:


> Please bro.
> 
> The last few hours were some of the most embarrassing if my over 25 years of watching Indo Pak cricket.


Pakistan team is weak right now and in rebuilding phase so dont expect miracle from this young and inexperienced team ..they are no 8 in ranking so what you expect? No 1 performance from them


----------



## padamchen

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Pakistan team is weak right now and in rebuilding phase so dont expect miracle from this young and inexperienced team ..they are no 8 in ranking so what you expect? No 1 performance from them



Been like this for some time now sadly.

It's not that your players lack talent.

To be brutally honest, they do not have the heart I associate with a Pakistani cricket team.


----------



## Spring Onion

duhastmish said:


> haha aap aaj gussa ho sis.
> aap ki ijjat karta hoon apke sare khoon maaf.
> 
> btw thanks it will be great if you can send a local team and not this gareeb si foki team.


lolz no am not angry at all if you read this thread before the match ended iposted just one comment here that was when india scored a boundry. when india finished my mother said Pakistan har gaya i said abhi hamari bari rehti hay she said our batsmen can't chase . bwahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Pakistan team is weak right now and in rebuilding phase so dont expect miracle from this young and inexperienced team ..they are no 8 in ranking so what you expect? No 1 performance from them


I like your optimism but no sir we are no rebuilding phase we dont have talent or will to find talent! Cricket like hockey is done in this country!


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Ye match sare working class indians ka sunday barbaad karne ki Pakistani saazish thi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Dhara said:


> Bye Daughter.
> Stay safe.


:'( stay kindly.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It is hard to overlook the "India Doost Ko Khush Kerna hai " mentality by Najam Sethi and Crew something is up no doubt !!! These folks never wanted to put a strong Pakistani team









Just a collaboration between PCB Najam Sethi , and his collaborators in India (Mafia or BCCI), to ensure Indians are given no tough time lol
*
The best peforming players for Pakistani team *

Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter) , *Season 1 Find and Current season inform player out*

Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)

Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
Ban Mohammad Nawaz (Season 1 suprise player in league PSL)
Crime met some random person in Hotel lobby yeah right !!!! PCB, while the lobby security was PCB's job
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yassir Shah (Not even selected) , best strike spinner in Pakistan lol not in team only the main Spinning threat

Keep Junaid Khan (Out )
Umar Akmal (*Season 2 PSL , player in form*)
Ban Umar Akmal (*Seaon 1, 2, PSL solid player*), Finished Top 3 batsmen
Mohammad Asgar (best fielder in Season 1 , 2 ) & spinner not in team
Lets us also Ignore Kamran Akmal even after he amassed* 350-400 runs* in PSL

PCB higher uppers are collaborating with Indian mafia to oust their own performing player specially vs Encounter against India

I have some serious doubs about Loyalty of this Najam Sethi guy , and his inner connection with Indian authorities

*
Who is selected? *

Hafeez (Failed player in PSL season 1, 2)

Wahab Riaz (Suffering from lack of form was benched in Test series in West Indies) also in PSL was not as dominant

Mohammad Amir was not even Top 10 bowlers in PSL 

*YASIR SHAH* our shane warne is not even in the Team ?


I have serious doubt about Loyalty of some folks in PCB , as they have some "friendship and deep loyalty to India"

This Najam sethi guy was same guy that voted for Big 3 , because some of his friends promised a series with India in return he was given VIP protocol in International Cricket body "A BRIBE really to this *** f****"


Kamran Akmal's 32 4's and 16 6's not visible Sethi?






Also it is quite visible the Bowling department was also well rigged
Mohammad Amir is not even on the radar on performance level

Sohail Khan/ Ruman Raees had dominated the scene with now out of form Wahab rias (who failed in West Indies)












Man of Series Yasir Shah , obviously , our selectors feel such achivement is not worthy to get selected in game against India .... Keep it up Najam Sethi ....

Just 30 days ago


----------



## chatterjee

Centuries so far in CT17 

1st ODI: Tamim & Root
2nd ODI: Williamson 
3rd ODI: Amla 
4th ODI: PAKISTAN 

Congrats to all the century holders


----------



## Spring Onion

G0dfather said:


> Next time kis ID se aayega , ye toh batata ja


yar aik baat hay tum bhartion ki lagta hay bari baji hay kyin k match jitnay ki khushi say ziada ap logon ko Dhara k janay say khushi ho rahi hay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Chalo ye tau hua....Cricket khalas.

Next round:

*All eyes on possible Modi-Sharif chat at Astana*


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

padamchen said:


> Been like this for some time now sadly.
> 
> It's not that your players lack talent.
> 
> To be brutally honest, they do not have the heart I associate with a Pakistani cricket team.


sure it is performing bad from last 5/6 years and there are many reasons for it....lack of international experience , poor domestic structure, no international cricket in Pakistan, corruption and many senior leaving the teams etc

but I don't think it will stay like this forever ..ups and downs happen in cricket and its just game of cricket so I am not someone who will smash my head with wall because our team did not played well ..Your team played well today so congrats to them but they could also have bad day tomorrow



newb3e said:


> I like your optimism but no sir we are no rebuilding phase we dont have talent or will to find talent! Cricket like hockey is done in this country!


tu phir soug manane se kia ho jahey ga ..talent nikal ahey ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> sure it is performing bad from last 5/6 years and there are many reasons for it....lack of international experience , poor domestic structure, no international cricket in Pakistan, corruption and many senior leaving the teams etc
> 
> but I don't think it will stay like this forever ..ups and downs happen in cricket and its just game of cricket so I am not someone who will smash my head with wall because our team did not played well ..Your team played well today so congrats to them but they could also have bad day tomorrow
> 
> 
> tu phir soug manane se kia ho jahey ga ..talent nikal ahey ga



What is the reason for the terrible meekness?


----------



## newb3e

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> sure it is performing bad from last 5/6 years and there are many reasons for it....lack of international experience , poor domestic structure, no international cricket in Pakistan, corruption and many senior leaving the teams etc
> 
> but I don't think it will stay like this forever ..ups and downs happen in cricket and its just game of cricket so I am not someone who will smash my head with wall because our team did not played well ..Your team played well today so congrats to them but they could also have bad day tomorrow
> 
> 
> tu phir soug manane se kia ho jahey ga ..talent nikal ahey ga


Your team? Sir app na toh paraya kar dia


----------



## G0dfather

Spring Onion said:


> yar aik baat hay tum bhartion ki lagta hay bari baji hay kyin k match jitnay ki khushi say ziada ap logon ko Dhara k janay say khushi ho rahi hay.



Na, you are getting it wrong, hame toh dhara the FF ke chale jaane ka bahut gum hai, ye dekho.


----------



## Grevion

G0dfather said:


> Next time kis ID se aayega , ye toh batata ja


Prolly someone from Rajasthan. Claiming to be the decedents of Maharaja of Jodhpur angry of how Patel cheated them and now wants his part of territory to break away from India and join Pakistan. 


ashok321 said:


> India's first success of beating Pakistan is over.
> 
> Second success at 5:28 PM >>>> *GSLV MkIII* Up up and away.....
> 
> 
> India's heaviest rocket all set for maiden flight
> 
> Overall good day for India.


What happened to you??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

padamchen said:


> What is the reason for the terrible meekness?


meekness lol kia kushti ho rhi thi
Pakistani body language got changed when India started hitting fours and sixes after 40th overs so tahst where they lost the game 
you cannot smile with over confidence when target become hard to achieve


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Yeah the team is in building phase but you can expect catches and fetches from Anyone at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Such a disgrace they not even smile after wining... like unko b asa lag raha tha pata nahi kin railoo katoon kay saath kise Kenya kay ilakay my match karwaya hay... first time Team India not even celebrate kay ye kia thay **** hahhahahhahaha


----------



## padamchen

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> meekness lol kia kushti ho rhi thi
> Pakistani body language got changed when India started hitting fours and sixes after 40th overs so tahst where they lost the game
> you cannot smile with over confidence when target become hard to achieve



Bhai aren't you one of the hardcore cricket guys along with anant n wajsal?

Seriously you don't understand what I'm talking about?

Every Indian above 30-40 will not recognise this as a Pakistani team.

The younger ones wouldn't have seen any different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Even we are feeling that we wasted our time ...first time in India vs Pakistan match  


Stealth said:


> Such a disgrace they not even smile after wining... like unko b asa lag raha tha pata nahi kin railoo katoon kay saath kise Kenya kay ilakay my match karwaya hay... first time Team India not even celebrate kay ye kia thay **** hahhahahhahaha


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Stealth said:


> Such a disgrace they not even smile after wining... like unko b asa lag raha tha pata nahi kin railoo katoon kay saath kise Kenya kay ilakay my match karwaya hay... first time Team India not even celebrate kay ye kia thay **** hahhahahhahaha


you smile when you win close thrilling match
India team already knew that match is in their hand after azhar and shazad were gone


----------



## Crixus

are you going to show this video in ICJ as proof   


Windjammer said:


> Congrats to India, well played, while you enjoy your victory toast on the field, we will keep making toast on the LOC.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

This Is TRUE xD


----------



## Fireurimagination

For Wahab Riaz and Hafeez please check whether they wear blue Tees below their green ones. Also when was the last time Pakistani bowler could get Kohli's wicket?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paranoid Android

Windjammer said:


> Congrats to India, well played, while you enjoy your victory toast on the field, we will keep making toast on the LOC.


It's your loaned resources going to bonkers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

where can i watch highlights? did not know there was a match..


----------



## Spring Onion

G0dfather said:


> Na, you are getting it wrong, hame toh dhara the FF ke chale jaane ka bahut gum hai, ye dekho.


what is FF?


----------



## Crixus

may be on you tube ...its a pathetic one sided match


livingdead said:


> where can i watch highlights? did not know there was a match..


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

padamchen said:


> Bhai aren't you one of the hardcore cricket guys along with anant n wajsal?
> 
> Seriously you don't understand what I'm talking about?
> 
> Every Indian above 30-40 will not recognise this as a Pakistani team.
> 
> The younger ones wouldn't have seen any different.


Yes I am hardcore cricket lover but I don't understand what you are talking about
I said Pakistani team is not in same shape which you used to see in 90s so that's why they are not competitive..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

False Flagger


Spring Onion said:


> what is FF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Welcome India. Better team won. 
No ifs or buts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

How are Pakistanis at kabaddi?


----------



## baajey

Congrats india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Fireurimagination said:


> . Also when was the last time Pakistani bowler could get Kohli's wicket?


I think in 2012 when Pakistan team played last series in India

or probably asia cup


----------



## Safriz

Hafeez the sloth got Shoaib out and himself failed to do anything. Wahab bowled rubbish.
Batsmen were too slow to make runs. Fielders too unfit to chase ball.
Send this unfit team to army camp again. Having no stamina seems to be their biggest problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Well.wisher said:


> Bc


Haha app toh ghusa hogaye!


----------



## hacker J

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> View attachment 401468
> 
> Just a collaboration between PCB Najam Sethi , and his collaborators in India (Mafia or BCCI), to ensure Indians are given no tough time lol
> *
> The best peforming players for Pakistani team *
> 
> Ban Sherjil (T20 hitter) , *Season 1 Find and Current season inform player out*
> 
> Ban Khalid Latif (Reasonable hitter)
> 
> Ban Mohammad Irfan (Banned for 6 months)
> Ban Mohammad Nawaz (Season 1 suprise player in league PSL)
> Crime met some random person in Hotel lobby yeah right !!!! PCB, while the lobby security was PCB's job
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Yassir Shah (Not even selected) , best strike spinner in Pakistan lol not in team only the main Spinning threat
> 
> Keep Junaid Khan (Out )
> Umar Akmal (*Season 2 PSL , player in form*)
> Ban Umar Akmal (*Seaon 1, 2, PSL solid player*), Finished Top 3 batsmen
> Mohammad Asgar (best fielder in Season 1 , 2 ) & spinner not in team
> 
> PCB higher uppers are collaborating with Indian mafia to oust their own performing player specially vs Encounter against India
> 
> I have some serious doubs about Loyalty of this Najam Sethi guy , and his inner connection with Indian authorities
> 
> *
> Who is selected? *
> 
> Hafeez (Failed player in PSL season 1, 2)
> 
> Wahab Riaz (Ordinary performer in Season 2 of PSL league) , suprised he is playing OUT OF FORM and sat in test matches on sideline
> 
> 
> *YASIR SHAH* our shane warne is not even in the Team ?
> 
> 
> I have serious doubt about Loyalty of some folks in PCB , as they have some "friendship and deep loyalty to India"
> 
> This Najam sethi guy was same guy that voted for Big 3 , because some of his friends promised a series with India in return he was given VIP protocol in International Cricket body "A BRIBE really to this *** f****"
> 
> View attachment 401469
> 
> View attachment 401470


Bhai kya dikkat h.. har second page pe u have same comments. Take a chill pill


----------



## ashok321

Spring Onion said:


> what is FF?



False flag like mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well I looked at our stats for 2016 and PSL 2016/207 League and it is quite clear who were the inform performing Batsmen







It is not that difficult to pin point your best inform Players by using statistical Tools

Kamran Akmal 

Umar Akmal 

Salman Butt (44 , 4's in domestic League) 

Shahzid Hasan
Afridi (Officially retired player)



We choose Hafiz ?
Who scored inning of 0's and 2's and sub 10 runs on most accounts







If Wahab Riaz is tired or needs rest give him time to so he can work on his bowling theer are other bowlers

Mohammad Amir was Ranked #11 in PSL

*

Pakistani Team's problems are associated with ignoring the "PERFORMING players" and always opting for brand name players
*



*HELP ME FIND MOHAMMAD HAFIZ ON THIS LIST !!!!!
*
The problem it seems is neglect of talent who is performing players with high strike rate and high run ratio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Pakistani Fan said:


> Out of the box thing would be to trust players who have performed well in the domestic circuit. Playing Fakhar Zaman instead of Ahmed Shehzad, Haris Sohail instead of Hafeez, Faheem Ashraf instead of Shadab Khan would be an out of the box thing, giving chances to people who deserve it. Playing old tried and failed experienced player will never get Pak anymore. If you keep doing what you did before, you will keep getting what you always got!!


Bicharay ko dabbay keh bahir ka matlab samjhe nai ayya give him chance boss!


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> False flag like mine.


lolzz well no he is not since he provided his location contact and other personal details to admins which were duly checked.


----------



## Rahil khan

G0dfather said:


> Pakistani members plz dil pe mat lena:
> 
> " Yuvraj ki maar ne ball ka dhaga and bowler ka roja dono khol diya ".


Ooo bhai, trolling karna bhe important hai....but bro itna bhe na karo yaar....thoreee izzat toh karo, at least hum nay apkay batsmen kay 2 catches bhe toh drop kiay thay...agar na drop kiay hotay toh apke team 250 per out ho jateee...!!!!
Besides joke, i have been always big admirer of Yuvi since 2004 during India's tour of Pakistan. He is not only a big player but a big man as well. His bat swings downwards from top only to put ball outa stadium. Simply awesome, master class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistani Fan said:


> Out of the box thing would be to trust players who have performed well in the domestic circuit. Playing Fakhar Zaman instead of Ahmed Shehzad, Haris Sohail instead of Hafeez, Faheem Ashraf instead of Shadab Khan would be an out of the box thing, giving chances to people who deserve it. Playing old tried and failed experienced player will never get Pak anymore. If you keep doing what you did before, you will keep getting what you always got!!


Its not just batting but bowling is weak as well. Something is seriously wrong when bowlers leak 72 runs in last four overs. Cricket of others nation is improving day by day while Pakistan's cricket is on a downfall just like any other sport


----------



## ashok321

Spring Onion said:


> lolzz well no he is not since he provided his location contact and other personal details to admins which were duly checked.



Ok.
Heard you..


----------



## Fireurimagination

Fielding of both the teams was cr@p, if India doesn't improve its fielding it will be hard going beyond semis


----------



## G0dfather

Rahil khan said:


> Ooo bhai, trolling karna bhe important hai....but bro itna bhe na karo yaar....thoreee izzat toh karo, at least hum nay apkay batsmen kay 2 catches bhe toh drop kiay thay...agar na drop kiay hotay toh apke team 250 per out ho jateee...!!!!
> Besides joke, i have been always big admirer of Yuvi since 2004 during India's tour of Pakistan. He is not only a big player but a big man as well. His bat swings downwards from top only to put ball outa stadium. Simply awesome, master class.



Ok bhai previous comment delete kar diya. Mujhe bhi laga ki kuch zyada he ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Khel mai haar jeet toh hoti rehti hai...magar haar haar bhi hoti rehti hai kya?


----------



## Mo12

such a 1 sided match.

wasnt even fun to watch 1 team dominate despite being an indian


----------



## Deidara

Pakistani players are a disgrace to the sport of cricket and to the whole concept of sports in general. They dont even know what a sport is. They are not putting enough hrs into training.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well when the nation's best players are not in team , it is expected to be one sided

In term of performance , runs + strike rate

a) Kamran Akmal had a career resurgence in PSL
b) Umar Akmal was in weaker Lahore side but still scored , ample boundries and good fielder
c) Salman butt , now I was suprised today when I saw his statatistical data today #2 nationally
d) Babar Azam /Ahmed Shahzad were both selected (fine)
e) I am 50-50 on Shoaib Malik's inclusion
f) Azhar Ali is a double edge sword if we had 50 over game he is ok to have not rain effected game


But the *major issue* we have is in the *bowling *department

We got all these bowlers to pick and we have no solution but to pick Amir all time and Pick same spin option Imad wasim , I like him in T20

Really look at this long list !!!

We had option to pick any 4-5









Please Pakistani selectors we have bowlers other then Amir / Wahab riaz please be honest and open the god damn stats figures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Who stopped you from bringing the best players you have ????


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well when the nation's best players are not in team , it is expected to be one sided


----------



## jetray

oFFbEAT said:


> The way India fielded today, I see a very slim chance of them winning the trophy........


Not only Indian fielding was bad, we were also lucky that our batsmen fired in the last 5-7 overs. They were showing no urgency in getting runs till last few overs. If it were SA or AUS , we would have been simply squeezed to 250-260 in spite of a good start.


----------



## ashok321

Now opportunist Modi will take credit through his Tweet.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I honestly would like an investigation on who picked this Hafiz guy and on what basis he was selected ?


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

JanjaWeed said:


> Khel mai haar jeet toh hoti rehti hai...magar haar haar bhi hoti rehti hai kya?



Jab team Pakistan ki ho to hoti rehti hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

If our good players can keep away from match fixing then there would be no problem. That being said take out Ahmed shezad and Azhar Ali and put in sharjeel khan and Khalid Latif, two big hitters. It's a shame they're banned. And take out Wahab Riaz and put in junaid khan. Put in those three and the team just got a whole lot better.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

There were ample , questionable choices

*Selection*
#1 Hafiz ( a decent contributer in his time but now past his prime and retirement), 2 years ago , failed in considerable innings

#2 Reliance on Wahab Riaz when he suffered in performance last PSL and West Indies tour

#3 Lack of power hitters ( Sharjil , Khalid Latif etc , Khurram Manzor .....) - PCB self inflicted wound

#4 Suprise Omission of inform *Kamran Akmal* as a Batsmen and *Umar Akmal. Based on performance alone even Salman Butt scored almost 400 runs with 44 , 4's. All these players had high ranking domestically *

This selection problem seems like the people in charge of selecting a squad , just can't realize the performances of domestic players and they don't know how to best utilize the performances into meaningful selection

The young player who scored 64 off 30 balls vs Bangladesh was left on sidelines watching from outside I don't even know his name but every one was talking about him. I mean if you really show your quality in a practice match , like Afridi deserves a match inclusion
*

The bowling Department for ODI is weak !!!
*
People used to say that England is suited for Fact pace attack , however we keep seeing DUD wickets !!! and Pakistan keeps Omiting selection of 5 fast bowlers

How about we talk about the DUD wickets ? in this cup , these so called DUD wickets or what people call "BATTING wickets is #1 reason why the game has become quite horrible to watch


----------



## Crixus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trisonics

West Indies would have been a better team to play against. India-Pakistan is the most boring cricket match one can see since we already know the result. You can be a weak skills team but you should never be a weaker spirited team. Pakistan may or may not have skills but they definitely do not have any fight left in them at all. Their fight is over as soon as they see India as the opposing team they need to play.

Sad to see such decay in what was once a formidable team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

*I take blame for Wahab’s selection, says Mickey Arthur*




ByShahid Hashmi
Posted on June 5, 2017







*BIRMINGHAM: A dejected Pakistan head coach Mickey Arthur took the blame for selecting paceman Wahab Riaz in his team’s 124-run defeat against India at Edgbaston, saying he thought the left armer would prove a match winner.*

Riaz, surprisingly preferred over Junaid Khan, went for 87 runs in his 8.4 overs with 11 boundaries and two sixes as India piled up a big 319-3 in the rain reduced 48-over match.

Rohit Sharma led the way with 91 while Virat Kohli made 87 not out, Shikhar Dhawan 68 and Yuvraj Singh a brisk 29-ball 53. Umesh Yadav then took 3-30 to restrict Pakistan to 164.

Arthur defended the selection while denying Riaz was not fully fit.

“Riaz gave us pace. Junaid Khan, Hasan Ali, Amir — all there and thereabouts in terms of their pace. We wanted someone who could give us a different option. And that’s why we went that way,” said the coach.

“Riaz was fully fit. He went through a fitness test; he was declared fully fit. So it’s not that Riaz was fully fit. He was fit for the game. Okay? He performed poorly today. But he had a role to play.

“And I’ll take the blame, me, I’ll take it. I selected him. I selected him because I wanted him to perform a role. Okay? He didn’t execute that role, unfortunately. So sometimes it works out. Sometimes it doesn’t.

“We picked Shadab ahead of Fahim today. That worked well. I thought Shadab was understanding. So, sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn’t.

Arthur admitted India were playing at different level.

“I think one team played really well today or played as well as they could have, and we were below par. As simple as that. And it’s a reality check of where we are in our One-Day cricket at the moment.”

Arthur believed Pakistan didn’t do the basics right.

“The worrying thing for me, and it has been for a period of time, is we just do the basics wrong. We do the simple things wrong. We dropped simple catches. We don’t run well enough between wickets.

“We don’t hit the keeper with our throws. We don’t understand when to bowl our variations. We bowled a really good over and then we bowled a variation our sixth ball and that’s the ball that ended up going for a boundary. So it’s the simplicity of those things that are worrying me at the moment and our understanding of when to do certain things. So that was disappointing. But we’ll bounce back from it.”

“That’s a total insult to say we’re playing even worse. If you have a look at our records over the last year we’ve won two series. We’ve got ourselves from nine to number eight and brand of cricket has changed. We had a poor game today and we’re obviously trying our best and we’re trying to change it. And it’s not going to happen overnight.

“I’m, I said, I’m particularly disappointed, but to ask me that question is an insult to how hard these boys have trained and what those boys have done.”

Arthur promised Pakistan will bounce back in their second game, also at Edgbaston on Wednesday.

“It’s up to me and my coaching staff to find out why we didn’t execute. Was it — why were we so tentative? That’s more the issues for me at the moment. So, yeah, it’s disappointing, but we’ll go back to the drawing boards and we’ll hopefully come back a lot stronger.”

Arthur blamed dropped catches and final five overs for defeat.

“That’s our own fault because we had two opportunities. Hasan Ali dropped Yuvraj (on eight) and Fahim Ashraf dropped Virat Kohli (on 43). You take those catches, it’s a different game.”

“I thought at one stage we bowled well enough to be chasing 270. If things went our way and we hung onto those two catches and then knocked out another guy early on, or got Dhoni early on, it would have given us a real opportunity of knocking them over for 270 or chasing 270 possibly.”


----------



## Nilgiri

This thread was more entertaining than the match itself lol.

Anyways good thumping by India. Loose delivery still has to be smashed out of the grounds 

India needs to get its fielding back to scratch to beat the better teams. Very sloppy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Instead of this , half and half approach we could have fieled a blanced bowling attack
5 quickies knowing you are playing in England


A Traditional 4 quickies and 1 strike bowler best in spin department nationally

Mohammad Amir (Strike Bowler)

Ruman Raeez 

Sohail Khan
Tabish Khan or Junaid Khan or Mohammad Sami

Yasir Shah (Strike Bowler)


*Good ODI bowler gives odd 20-35 runs in 10 Overs while picking up wickets folks who can't maintain that figure need to be dropped seriously *

We don't have shortage of bowlers but Management seems to think the team needs part time bowlers for 10 overs and that is rediculous idea , it may work in the T20 game but in ODI you get exposed






The quality difference in bowling is quite obvious, compare Amir's fiture vs Amir Sohail's (part timer's figures) and you can see overall all the bowlers were below par

Anything over 30 runs allowed by bowler is questionable if they DON'T TAKE WICKETS



If Pakistani bowler are allowing 87 and 77 runs that is just rediculously bad bowling


----------



## asad71

scorpionx said:


> Dadu, you lost already



Don't Dadu me. Wait till the BD-India match.


----------



## scorpionx

asad71 said:


> Don't Dadu me. Wait till the BD-India match.


Porer matche 10 wicket e harabo. (Next time you will lose by 10 wickets)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ravi gupta

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> are you blind ? I included all ICC tournaments including world cups, t20 and champion trophy


I do really understand pakistan players cannot withstand pressure of big tournament.
But do you still believe this shitty team will give some competition in bilateral series.


----------



## Nilgiri

asad71 said:


> Don't Dadu me. Wait till the BD-India match.



You always talk big before and then go away crying about match fixing after lol.

Pakistan has glory years to remember at least. You lot have nothing. I know it hurts you deeply.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## StraightShooter

Saw the match and was very disappointed. The match did not live up to the Ind-Pak bout and did not have the great India vs Pakistan rivalry feel at all. Pakistani batting just gave up after damaad ji got out. I have seen Ind-Pak matches since 1970s and Pakistan even at its worst times had one of the best pace attacks. Unfortunately that sting is totally missing. Pakistan needs to heavily introspect and wish they come back strong.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well I looked at our stats for 2016 and PSL 2016/207 League and it is quite clear who were the inform performing Batsmen
> 
> View attachment 401495
> 
> 
> It is not that difficult to pin point your best inform Players by using statistical Tools
> 
> Kamran Akmal
> 
> Umar Akmal
> 
> Salman Butt (44 , 4's in domestic League)
> 
> Shahzid Hasan
> Afridi (Officially retired player)
> 
> 
> 
> We choose Hafiz ?
> Who scored inning of 0's and 2's and sub 10 runs on most accounts
> 
> View attachment 401497
> 
> 
> 
> If Wahab Riaz is tired or needs rest give him time to so he can work on his bowling theer are other bowlers
> 
> Mohammad Amir was Ranked #11 in PSL
> 
> *
> 
> Pakistani Team's problems are associated with ignoring the "PERFORMING players" and always opting for brand name players
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *HELP ME FIND MOHAMMAD HAFIZ ON THIS LIST !!!!!
> *
> The problem it seems is neglect of talent who is performing players with high strike rate and high run ratio




You highlight great points but don't drag Indians into this. Indians wish and like to have a great rival in Pakistan.

A poor showing by Pakistani team does not augur well for the future of Cricket as a sport where hardly a dozen countries play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Poor Performance in the history of Pakistan Cricket. From PCB to Selection Community, everyone and everything is highly politicized. Najam Setthi has no self respect and shame. He must resign from his seat. His appointment was challenged in the Court twice. He has zero experience and knowledge about the cricket where as our legends/Heros are still looking for a job in PCB to serve and professionally help Pakistani team but they don't have any place unfortunately.

Players getting fame, glamor, advertisements and heavy salaries for just to play a cricket match for Pakistan and look you see what they did every time. Huge numbers of Pakistanis across the world like Indians travel to see Indo-Pak match and they always gonna end up with such embarrassment. Such a disgrace for the supporters of a team who never ever win any single BIG MATCH of the ICC against the revival in past 3 decades. Such a shame.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

StraightShooter said:


> Saw the match and was very disappointed. The match did not live up to the Ind-Pak bout and did not have the great India vs Pakistan rivalry feel at all. Pakistani batting just gave up after damaad ji got out. I have seen Ind-Pak matches since 1970s and Pakistan even at its worst times had one of the best pace attacks. Unfortunately that sting is totally missing. Pakistan needs to heavily introspect and wish they come back strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You highlight great points but don't drag Indians into this. Indians wish and like to have a great rival in Pakistan.
> 
> A poor showing by Pakistani team does not augur well for the future of Cricket as a sport where hardly a dozen countries play.



I believe due to heavy international politics involved in cricket and after depriving Pakistan of hosting international cricket, most people are rapidly losing interest in this game in Pakistan. Some blame goes to the management who repeatedly play the failed players such as wahab. Batsman like hafeez who are very annoying to watch due to their super slow game are some weapons that guarantees Pakistan's defeat for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

Now everyone will be saying this and that selection was not right, which is easy to say after a team has lost. I think other than Wahab Riaz, no other selection was wrong, as this is the available talent the team has. I was never really confident about Babar despite the hype around him and i was expecting Azhar to perform with the pressure of captaincy no longer on him, that is what happened. I think Sharjeel is a big loss for Pak as he could have smashed the balls all around the ground to bring the run rate down.

I would say Pak needs to play with most of the current lot(especially the youngsters) to give them more experience and exposure and build them instead of punishing them for not performing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightShooter

American Pakistani said:


> I believe due to heavy international politics involved in cricket and after depriving Pakistan of hosting international cricket, most people are rapidly losing interest in this game in Pakistan. Some blame goes to the management who repeatedly play the failed players such as wahab. Batsman like hafeez who are very annoying to watch due to their super slow game are some weapons that guarantees Pakistan's defeat for sure.



I would like to see India & Pakistan play at neutral avenues if not in respective countries.

Even in India the game has lost viewers during certain periods but it came back after steps were taken to arrest the fall.

Pakistan's administration needs to taken steps that would bring back the viewers to the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> It's your loaned resources going to bonkers..
> View attachment 401491


Your single brain cell seems deactivated, know the facts from fiction....your basanti will tell you a thing or two about stumps.


----------



## Max

Windjammer said:


> Your single brain cell seems deactivated, know the facts from fiction....your basanti will tell you a thing or two about stumps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Bachi ko le jane walon ko Pedophile kehte hai  aur aap nein naya naam de diya

http://www.dictionary.com/browse/pedophile


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

StraightShooter said:


> I would like to see India & Pakistan play at neutral avenues if not in respective countries.
> 
> Even in India the game has lost viewers during certain periods but it came back after steps were taken to arrest the fall.
> 
> Pakistan's administration needs to taken steps that would bring back the viewers to the game.


There is a consistency in Indian team.

Indian captain has long tenures etc.

While Pak team don't even give a shyt and the captains tenure are uncertain and keep changing.

Internal politics is also a big factor.


Selectors,PCB chairperson all are fukin crooks.

Plus, this team is inexperienced and new, will take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Prayers doesn't work on ground, its all about better planning, tactics and team work on ground. Stop importing religion views in Sport. Just take it as sports, and always better team with better planning wins.
And congrats india for great win. Better catches, brilliant fielding & bowling. Easy match for india as it was expected.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I honestly would like an investigation on who picked this Hafiz guy and on what basis he was selected ?


Tell me single top player in ICC ranking in any category,batting, bowling , all rounder or fielding. Before this we always had 2 or 3 players in top ICC ranking and 3,4 players in bowling category. We must accept reality we are lacking talent from 10 years. We are not finding subsitute of big players.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightShooter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There is a consistency in Indian team.
> 
> Indian captain has long tenures etc.
> 
> While Pak team don't even give a shyt and the captains tenure are uncertain and keep changing.
> 
> Internal politics is also a big factor.
> 
> 
> Selectors,PCB chairperson all are fukin crooks.
> 
> Plus, this team is inexperienced and new, will take time.



Of course there is no point blaming the team. It's like scolding the kid for not getting good grades.

It is the responsibility of the institutions to identify, train, groom and provide necessary support to extract talent & make them champions. There are no short cuts to this. This is the primary difference between England-Australia-South Africa-New Zealand vs the sub continent teams which are generally mired in politics, corruption and nepotism.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Prayers doesn't work on ground, its all about better planning, tactics and team work on ground. Stop importing religion views in Sport. Just take it as sports, and always better team with better planning wins.
> And congrats india for great win. Better catches, brilliant fielding & bowling. Easy match for india as it was expected.
> 
> 
> Tell me single top player in ICC ranking in any category,batting, bowling , all rounder or fielding. Before this we always had 2 or 3 players in top ICC ranking and 3,4 players in bowling category. We must accept reality we are lacking talent from 10 years. We are not finding subsitute of big players.



The thing is when someone with talent does come along he gets into match fixing. Muhammad asif, muhammad Amir (never has been the same since), Salman Butt, sharjeel khan, Khalid latif. These guys were good players. 

What I'm pissed off about is to why in the world was Junaid Khan not playing after taking wickets in the warmup and wahab riaz was out there? On top of that Ahmed shezad is a shit batsmen. 

Kamal hogi hai. Koi Hal nai hai.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Its not just batting but bowling is weak as well. Something is seriously wrong when bowlers leak 72 runs in last four overs. Cricket of others nation is improving day by day while Pakistan's cricket is on a downfall just like any other sport


It happened after match fixing , spot fixing scandals, also role of India in ICC against Pak, and ban of world class spinner saeed ajmal, then number 2 allrounder , ban of hafeez bowling for years. Also PCB chairman with no history of cricket, political liking, disliking. There are many combined factors involved for fall of Pak cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Earlier it would have been a big thing (I mean loosing to India) Now this would have become a habit.. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Corruption and mismanagement has finally lead it's way into sports from politics. To be honest it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Musafir117

Kesa diya Pakistanio^_^


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

ravi gupta said:


> I do really understand pakistan players cannot withstand pressure of big tournament.
> But do you still believe this shitty team will give some competition in bilateral series.


You need to look at last 2012 series played in India with very much same shitty team and also tell me why Pakistan did not perform well in big tournament against India in past when they were very strong team and beat you so often that you are still 20 wins behind Pakistan?

Pakistan record against India in ICC tournament is poor even when they were strong team because total matches played 14 and Pakistan won only 2
since there are many matches to play in bilateral series and there is less pressure so it make difference


----------



## Surya 1

Pakistani Fan said:


> @Dhara bro. Don't lose hope. One incident should not make a muslim weak. If Quaid would have thought like you then we would not have seen a Pakistan. It was their day, we still have two matches and we can defeat both SL and RSA. Keep praying to Allah (SWT) and we will sail through.


Treasure of wisdom. I am speechless

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zen0

I turned off the tv after Pakistan lost 4 wickets , it was disappointing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

Disappointed with S Malik. Damadji, hamse kya kasar rah gayee khatirdari me? Mayke ki nahee to na sahee, kum se kum sasural ki izzat to na dubne dete.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

Pakistan to approach UN also to blame India for the TV sets destroyed in their country yesterday #*indvpak* #CT17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95




----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871431028522401792

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## duhastmish

asad71 said:


> Don't Dadu me. Wait till the BD-India match.


ek baar warm up mein .tel nikal tha.
ab bat se nahi chappal se chakke marenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StraightShooter

khujliwal said:


> Disappointed with S Malik. Damadji, hamse kya kasar rah gayee khatirdari me? Mayke ki nahee to na sahee, kum se kum sasural ki izzat to na dubne dete.



Actually, Damad ji was playing very very well with two boundaries and an superb six. Unfortunately, he got run out to an outstanding fielding and a direct hit by Jadeja.

The unimpressive bowling during slog overs and the drop catches did not help. Yuvi made most of that dropped catch.

I thought India would score around 280.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khujliwal

StraightShooter said:


> Actually, Damad ji was playing very very well with two boundaries and an superb six. Unfortunately, he got run out to an outstanding fielding and a direct hit by Jadeja.
> 
> The unimpressive bowling during slog overs and the drop catches did not help. Yuvi made most of that dropped catch.
> 
> I thought India would score around 280.
> 
> View attachment 401560


Whatever bhai, Sania must stop his pocket money. No tennis champion likes her husband to play like a minion.


----------



## Glorino

PAKISTAN FANS SHOULD TAKE THE LOSS IN SPORTING SPIRIT. India played a superb game. My hindsight- expected Pakistan to win. When Pakistan is playing against India- Pakistan bring out the best in their game.


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StraightShooter

khujliwal said:


> Whatever bhai, Sania must stop his pocket money. No tennis champion likes her husband to play like a minion.



Puppy & Juppy from Biwi would suffice. Now Pakistanis will scream treason for (the match) fixing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## StraightShooter

ni8mare said:


>



This reminds me of my childhood days where everyone wanted to bat but no one wanted to field.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ocelot

Pakistani team has just hit the lowest point there is. Utter shambolic display. Indian team made Pak team look like a minnow, or perhaps it's a minnow now.


----------



## Super Falcon

Inzmam Jess chutiya 300 of khelka bhi ye na samjh paya ka duniya ka chutiya bowler wahab kyon select Kar raha ho tu lanat ha inzmam par uske experience par agar merit nahe kar sakty tu chor do job izzat seeroti ka wada ALLAH na kiya ha koibsari Umar selector nhe rahega kuch aesa karo Jo log yad karen

Ahmed shehzad hafeez Malik akmal wahab jesa logo seeJan chudao aur jal new blood lao

Sharjeel
Salman butt
Baber Azeem
Fakher zaman
Sarfraz 
Faheem ashraf
Sohail Khan
Junaid Khan
Amir
Shadab or any off spinner
Asif

Reserve 
Fawad Alam 
Few new players


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Super Falcon said:


> Inzmam Jess chutiya 300 of khelka bhi ye na samjh paya ka duniya ka chutiya bowler wahab kyon select Kar raha ho tu lanat ha inzmam par uske experience par agar merit nahe kar sakty tu chor do job izzat seeroti ka wada ALLAH na kiya ha koibsari Umar selector nhe rahega kuch aesa karo Jo log yad karen
> 
> Ahmed shehzad hafeez Malik akmal wahab jesa logo seeJan chudao aur jal new blood lao
> 
> Sharjeel
> Salman butt
> Baber Azeem
> Fakher zaman
> Sarfraz
> Faheem ashraf
> Sohail Khan
> Junaid Khan
> Amir
> Shadab or any off spinner
> Asif
> 
> Reserve
> Fawad Alam
> Few new players



This is the troubling part

Muhammad Asif- match fixing
Salman Butt- match fixing
Sharjeel Khan- match fixing 

We're lucky that Amir is allowed to play lol. 

The problem for Pakistan cricket isn't lack of talent it's utter incompetence and mismanagement. I still can't believe they let Wahab Riaz play instead of junaid khan. 

At this point we should let those three I've listed play and hope they've learned they're lesson. It's just disgraceful how good Pakistan used to be and we have to watch this garbage.


----------



## Super Falcon

WaLeEdK2 said:


> This is the troubling part
> 
> Muhammad Asif- match fixing
> Salman Butt- match fixing
> Sharjeel Khan- match fixing
> 
> We're lucky that Amir is allowed to play lol.
> 
> The problem for Pakistan cricket isn't lack of talent it's utter incompetence and mismanagement. I still can't believe they let Wahab Riaz play instead of junaid khan.
> 
> At this point we should let those three I've listed play and hope they've learned they're lesson. It's just disgraceful how good Pakistan used to be and we have to watch this garbage.


Agree dur to defensive mindset pakistan plays well when they play their own game with more coaches in and they fear for dropping 

**** players should go out without a fear of loosing and play as they played the cricket to get in this team forget coaches tips

We need players like Saeed answer who plays with fluency with no fear but to put his fear on enemy hearts which is why he was given the name of indian speciaist

Time to bring Salman Asif sharjeel is innocent Yousuf also said it

Misbah is a big culprit with Malik not letting the players to develop brought defensive approach keep playing failed players misbah entire career


----------



## MULUBJA

Peaceful Civilian said:


> And congrats india for great win. Better catches, brilliant fielding & bowling. Easy match for india as it was expected.



I would disagree on fielding and catching part. We dropped easy catches and gave at least 4 bounties because of misfiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

some of the responses from you guyz are hilarious, who is to blame here? i dont think its a single factor
first of all: Poor selection, including poor selection of management and coaching team above all, all the coaches should be local who understands the condition and manner in which asian players may best be prepared,
secondly almost lowest exposure of our players to international cricket, i would rank the level of exposure even below bangladesh and zimbabwe, since we havent seen international cricket in our own country since long time; i dont even remember the year anymore, 
thirdly if you want sarfaraz to be successful as a captain, keep azhar and hafeez away (they are not performing to standards; limit them to tests only)
shehzad has become dead meat since long, i dont know how he gets selected ever time, same goes for wahab riaz as well?
start afresh team, only keep the performers.....
i was never hopeful from the clash yesterday, its a matter of entirely different class now


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well I looked at our stats for 2016 and PSL 2016/207 League and it is quite clear who were the inform performing Batsmen
> 
> View attachment 401495
> 
> 
> It is not that difficult to pin point your best inform Players by using statistical Tools
> 
> Kamran Akmal
> 
> Umar Akmal
> 
> Salman Butt (44 , 4's in domestic League)
> 
> Shahzid Hasan
> Afridi (Officially retired player)
> 
> 
> 
> We choose Hafiz ?
> Who scored inning of 0's and 2's and sub 10 runs on most accounts
> 
> View attachment 401497
> 
> 
> 
> If Wahab Riaz is tired or needs rest give him time to so he can work on his bowling theer are other bowlers
> 
> Mohammad Amir was Ranked #11 in PSL
> 
> *
> 
> Pakistani Team's problems are associated with ignoring the "PERFORMING players" and always opting for brand name players
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *HELP ME FIND MOHAMMAD HAFIZ ON THIS LIST !!!!!
> *
> The problem it seems is neglect of talent who is performing players with high strike rate and high run ratio


u cant chose ODI team based on domestic T20 league performance. In Indian team also many player ( gambhir, Raina, Uthappa) who did well in IPL were not selected in ODI team


----------



## SoulSpokesman

We are being unduly harsh on the Pak cricket team. They have suffered 9 nine years of isolation in terms of domestic cricket and it is certain that that kind of isolation is going to have a lasting impact on quality of cricket/cricketers. English clubs banning from European football in 1985 for 5 years had a similar impact on English football- it took them almost a decade to recover.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

jericho said:


> Now everyone will be saying this and that selection was not right, which is easy to say after a team has lost. I think other than Wahab Riaz, no other selection was wrong, as this is the available talent the team has. I was never really confident about Babar despite the hype around him and i was expecting Azhar to perform with the pressure of captaincy no longer on him, that is what happened. I think Sharjeel is a big loss for Pak as he could have smashed the balls all around the ground to bring the run rate down.
> 
> I would say Pak needs to play with most of the current lot(especially the youngsters) to give them more experience and exposure and build them instead of punishing them for not performing.


we had heard a lot about Babar .. but he could not perform well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SoulSpokesman

Havent followed Pak cricket team lately- but would it make sense to bring back Afridi, Misbah and Younis into the squad. They cant be any worse and possibly would have a stronger head. Any experts here would like to opine?

Regards


----------



## koolio

One of the worst performances by the Pakistan team, I am sure the schoolboys playing in Pakistan cricket would have put up a better challenge, Pakistani cricket needs to change its strategy from playing defensive into aggressive mode, the whole structure of Pakistan cricket needs to change to challenge foreign teams.


----------



## Ocelot

SoulSpokesman said:


> Havent followed Pak cricket team lately- but would it make sense to bring back Afridi, Misbah and Younis into the squad.



No bro, let these old horses die now. All of them are 38+ (Misbah 43), they're done and dusted.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Hopefully this beat down will wake them up and help them get serious.


----------



## Paranoid Android

Windjammer said:


> Your single brain cell seems deactivated, know the facts from fiction....your basanti will tell you a thing or two about stumps.


HaHa enjoy your photo fest.


----------



## MULUBJA

SoulSpokesman said:


> We are being unduly harsh on the Pak cricket team. They have suffered 9 nine years of isolation in terms of domestic cricket and it is certain that that kind of isolation is going to have a lasting impact on quality of cricket/cricketers. English clubs banning from European football in 1985 for 5 years had a similar impact on English football- it took them almost a decade to recover.
> 
> Regards



They really criticizes their cricketers very hard. They abuse them on social media and even attack their houses. So they are unable to play freely. They do all mistake in a degree of pressure which they can not handle. Actually pakistan team is not so bad as they played against India. Because of this pressure, 2 of their fast balers decided to get retired hurt. Had they been hit for some 20 22 runs, people would have abused them like anything.


----------



## SpArK

*-LOL-*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Surgical tweets in same screenshot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

@WebMaster time to lock the thread or else useless trolling will continue


----------



## pikkuboss

I think now Pakistan will stop asking for bilateral series with India for a few months.


----------



## padamchen

MULUBJA said:


> They really criticizes their cricketers very hard. They abuse them on social media and even attack their houses. So they are unable to play freely. They do all mistake in a degree of pressure which they can not handle. Actually pakistan team is not so bad as they played against India. Because of this pressure, 2 of their fast balers decided to get retired hurt. Had they been hit for some 20 22 runs, people would have abused them like anything.



Simply put, they are not on the same planet in terms of jigar, aggro, talent.

Everything else simply skirts the issue.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Indians as usual are acting so cheap and childish after winning a game. Social network is full of their rubbish and non sense. Even senior Indian people are acting like 6 year old..Indian are probably worse creature on this planet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

ni8mare said:


> This match was glimpse of 1971 war..hoW meekly pak surrendered to india in 1971....


@The Eagle @waz @Icarus 

Can you put a lid on this slumdog idiot.



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Indians as usual are acting so cheap and childish after winning a game. Social network is full of their rubbish and non sense. Even senior Indian people are acting like 6 year old..Indian are probably worse creature on this planet


The morons have no where to shout and are behaving like the typical village idiots who found a glass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Windjammer said:


> @The Eagle @waz @Icarus
> 
> Can you put a lid on this slumdog idiot.





Windjammer said:


> @The Eagle @waz @Icarus
> 
> Can you put a lid on this slumdog idiot.
> 
> 
> The morons have no where to shout and are behaving like the typical village idiots who found a glass.


Apni aukaat he dhika rhey hain ..chota zehan aur choti soch k log..in ko izzat raas nhi ati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

nikal gayee sabb haikree ..... its just a game

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Apni aukaat he dhika rhey hain ..chota zehan aur choti soch k log..in ko izzat raas nhi ati



PDF is their only contact with civilization but then Bhartis are not meant to be civilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Windjammer said:


> PDF is their only contact with civilization but then Bhartis are not meant to be civilized.


Salaam Jammer bhiyya ji kaise mizaaj hain aapke


----------



## Windjammer

GURU DUTT said:


> Salaam Jammer bhiyya ji kaise mizaaj hain aapke


Guru Bahi, kasey ho, yaar kabi tig jaya karo.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

utraash said:


> View attachment 401584
> Surgical tweets in same screenshot.



This good has transferred over Rs 50 crore to his private account from a public limited company. Now when caught red handed, his shoes lickers play victim card.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Congrats men in Blue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kal Muah

*Savage ESPN....

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871567442278965248*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

scorpionx said:


> Porer matche 10 wicket e harabo. (Next time you will lose by 10 wickets)




Dekha jabe. Meanwhile Durga Durga karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

asad71 said:


> Dekha jabe. Meanwhile Durga Durga karo


All the best. I will support Bangladesh today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

scorpionx said:


> All the best. I will support Bangladesh today.



Ar ek dhap agye jao. Shikol bhenge mukto hoye asho. We have been waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Indians will show what they will do - the historical 800 years of being under Muslim rule and now entitled to enjoy all little and big reversal of fortunes, it does not surprise me, they lack grace of acting like decent people. Whole india lives to show they can rock Pakistan.
Having said that, stupidity of Pak own making parallels of its own and if we wont fix our problems, we will give all the celeberatetory fuel to india to enjoy lullabies with their big bodies and small heads. 
Previous WC, Waqar Yunus kept on opening with failed Nasser jamshed now chief-spot-fixer and now Micky ensured leaving off suhail khan, fawad alam and persisting with after-shelf-life products like Hafeez, classic test stylist Azhar and selfie boy Shezad, and 
Wahab Riazis who is only an empty drum which can only make noise than impact, Pak team will keep an object for indians to vent their centuries deprived pent up pleasures.


----------



## pikkuboss

asad71 said:


> Ar ek dhap agye jao. Shikol bhenge mukto hoye asho. We have been waiting.


Why don't you take the lead? You will become part of world's best cricket team. Your players will get a chance to play for worlds richest cricket board. You will be protected by world's 4th largest military power. Your LDC status will be revoked. Think about it.


----------



## StandForInsaf

Alas Pakistan team played so bad when will this corruption end.


----------



## hembo

@WAJsal , @Oscar This thread as outlived its usefulness.. Please close it down as it has turned into a troll-fest..


----------



## ni8mare

imadul said:


> the historical 800 years of being under Muslim rule


IN HD






IN FULL HD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Apni aukaat he dhika rhey hain ..chota zehan aur choti soch k log..in ko izzat raas nhi ati



Up till now I have only been talking about your cricketers and cricket. Period.

Hope you not painting with a broad sweeping brush.

Most Indians were most distressed today morning to read in the papers about 200+ row


imadul said:


> Indians will show what they will do - the historical 800 years of being under Muslim rule and now entitled to enjoy all little and big reversal of fortunes, it does not surprise me, they lack grace of acting like decent people. Whole india lives to show they can rock Pakistan.
> Having said that, stupidity of Pak own making parallels of its own and if we wont fix our problems, we will give all the celeberatetory fuel to india to enjoy lullabies with their big bodies and small heads.
> Previous WC, Waqar Yunus kept on opening with failed Nasser jamshed now chief-spot-fixer and now Micky ensured leaving off suhail khan, fawad alam and persisting with after-shelf-life products like Hafeez, classic test stylist Azhar and selfie boy Shezad, and
> Wahab Riazis who is only an empty drum which can only make noise than impact, Pak team will keep an object for indians to vent their centuries deprived pent up pleasures.



Azhar a your only guy who could bat a bit.

Pls ...

Would you call Rohit Sharma also a test stylist because he faced more balls than runs?


----------



## Mugwop

GURU DUTT said:


> bas @WAJsal aur aus chamcho ki sazishen na ho to hum tik bhee jayen @WebMaster & @Irfan Baloch ko to koi parwah hai nahi jab @TOPGUN % @Mugwop TT jaise binna bat ke -ve ratings de to PDV ka mayar to girgega hi aur purane log aane se katrange hi


I don't understand what you are saying and I am not into cricket either.


----------



## padamchen

I was really disappointed to read about the Pakistani mob that held Kashmir placards before the match and shouted abuse and slogans at the Indian team alighting from the team bus.

First time you guys have got politics into cricket clashes.

Now it's going to be a free for all with our right wing guys.


----------



## Mugwop

GURU DUTT said:


> the last -ve rating you gave me just because i was not boot licking a certain british guy .... remember


I don't remember,Post link


----------



## maximuswarrior

Terrible display of cricket by Pak, but what has happened has happened. We have to admit that there is a pretty huge gap between the quality of ODI players we have and the other top teams possess. Our ODI team has lacked in every department. There is no aggression, plan or intent. The problem is only worsened when your bowlers aren't able to restrict the opposition. Something we were good at in the past.

I hope the boys really pick themselves up and give their 100% in their next encounter against South Africa which is going to be another huge onslaught.


----------



## WAJsal

Expected results, need to get rid of old people and learn something from England and what they have done to their team. 


GURU DUTT said:


> Bechara TV Pakistan mai aaj


Please use English, you are making a mockery of Urdu in this thread.


scorpionx said:


> All the best. I will support Bangladesh today.


Bangladesh have evolved pretty well. I think they lack that winning material at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

